# [OOC] M&M 2nd: Gotham Squires



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2010)

Not recruiting at the moment.

PL 9
135 PP

   Optional Rules:
  W&W Feats &Changes, IH style stunts

  - Superskills & Powers as Feats
  Mecha, MA & Pets allowed (optional)


For feats and powers not in the above books, core book or Ultimate power, just ask.

---

- Batman (and some other non-Gotham heroes) vanished in last (unspecified) Crisis.
- A new crime organization (SHADOW) is moving in, starting a shadow war with the native crime elements in Gotham.
- Characters will come to rescue from another city.

A bit darker concept is always nice as are heroes with with no or darker powers. (example: Black Canary, got a sonic scream, but is mostly using martial arts; or from Marvel: Daredevil, Moon Knight).

But a more four-color group for contrast to established local heroes could work, too. (A group of new heroes with flashy powers and costumes would give great role-playing hooks for interaction with Black Canary, Nightwing, Robin,...)

BTW: It will not be an up to date DC version, but more JLU (less world changes, more iconic characters with a bit lower powers on the heavy hitters) after a not disclosed dimensional crisis, where some of the JLA members vanished after. But their will be Gordon, Montoya, ...

---

[IC] M&M 2nd: Gotham Squires
 







*OOC:*


 M&M 2nd: Gotham Squires













*OOC:*



[RG] M&M 2nd: Gotham Squires


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 17, 2010)

WD; So did the DS game stall out?  

I am in, I will start thinking about my character again. Something akin to Spawn maybe.  I like the chains too, but cannot rip off too much from Todd McFarlane, eh.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes, sadly.

About ripping off  Todd McFarlane: Have you seen his newest creation (with Kirkman): Haunt. Reminds me a bit on spawn and a spidey symbiote


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 17, 2010)

Sadly, no.  Have been too busy following other childsh pursuits these past ten years to even look at my comics.


----------



## knightemplar (Jul 17, 2010)

I would be interested in this. I have M&M2, but have never played it. I might need some help, if that would not be too much of a bother.

Are there any concepts or powers you would like us to stay away from? Also is this PL10?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2010)

It will be PL 9. I use stats from the M&M roll call forum. At PL 9, you will be above Batgirl and Robin, but not the equal to all remaining Gotham heroes.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 18, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> It will be PL 9. I use stats from the M&M roll call forum.



Pardon my ignorance, but do I need to know these stats from the roll call forum? Is there a link for them?


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 18, 2010)

Whoa, I completely missed this.  Super heroes ftw!  I want in too!

I've had a character concept for a low-powered super game for quit a while, mostly an ice-based character.  

For more 4-color, I would like to make a gravity/light space-themed character, though I haven't thought of the details yet.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 18, 2010)

So dark concepts, lets see what my twisted mind can produce...


----------



## knightemplar (Jul 19, 2010)

Can you guys check out the character and make recommendations or see if I made any mistakes? I am still working on her background, but that is currently the base. 

*Crucible*

Name: Abigail Hobbs
Age: 334 yo (apparent 24)





 

Her mother Deliverance Jones was born and raised in Salem, Massachussets. She learned witchcraft from her mother before her. She married her childhood sweetheart William Hobbs at the age of 18. With that she became Deliverance Hobbs. One night her secret rites called a true demon to her small altar. The demon took her as her lover, and she became pregnant with her daughter Abigail. 

Abigail had a reputation for being a wild, irreverent and disrespectful young girl. She would brag that she was not afraid of anything. She was also known to mock the holy sacrament of baptism by sprinkling water on her mother's head and reciting the appropriate words. Abigail was one of the first arrested, and acted as a witness against both of her parents. 

Her mother confessed her crimes and was absolved of her sins. Once her mother was absolved, Abigail vanished from the town of Salem never to be seen again. Abigail traveled through out the colonies for the rest of the history. She has recently come to Gotham on business. 

*Character Sheet*

*PL:* 9 (135pp) 

*Abilities:* STR: 26 (+8) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 26 (+8) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 10 (+0) CHA: 18 (+4) 

*Skills:* Bluff 4 (+12 w/attractive), Intimidate 4 (+8), Knowledge: Arcane Lore 4 (+4), Knowledge: Business 4 (+4); Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy 4 (+4), Notice 4 (+4), Sense Motive 4 (+4), 

*Feats:* Attractive, Chokehold, Diehard, Fearless, Fearsome Prescence 3 (15 ft DC 13), Improved Grab, Improved Grapple, 

*Powers:* Comprehend 3 (read, speak and understand all languages); Flight 1; Hellfire Control 8 (Hellfire Flames Blast 8); Immunity 10 (Life Support, Fire); Insubstantial 4 (Incorpreal - flaw Tiring)/Alternate Power: Teleport 6 (20 miles, extra accurate - flaw tiring); Protection 7 (Impervious); Supersenses (Mystical Awareness); Magic 3 (flaw Distracting)/Alternate Power: Snare 3 (flaw Distracting)/Alternate Power: Obscure 3 (flaw Distracting);

*Combat:* Attack +1 [Unarmed +9, Hellfire/Magic +3, Grapple +9] Defense 16 (14 flat-footed) Init +0

*Saves:* Toughness +9 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0

*Drawbacks:* Power Loss (Holy Sites, Uncommon/Major) -3, Vulnerable (vs. Holy, Uncommon/Major) -3,

Abilities 44 + Skills 8 (32 Ranks) + Feats 9 + Powers 70 + Combat 10 + Saves 0 – Drawbacks -6 = 135pp


----------



## Luinnar (Jul 19, 2010)

Would you want to mix "four-color" and "dark" heroes or do you want a group composed of all of one or the other?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 19, 2010)

*Dr. Kaltzov*

Vladimir Kaltzov, born son of one of the daughter of Grigori Rasputin, came to this world with something more in his head than the rest. He became a renown scientist during the time of the Czars, but when the rebellion exploded in his homeland, he was forced to flee his nation. His career and main findings were about the nature of chaos. It was when his travels took him to North America that he was financed by the government, and made several breakthroughs. However, the anti-Russian policy of the USA, made him hide most of his secrets to himself. He slowly became weary of people around him, and his lack of trust was mutual, the government withdrew its support and tried to jail the Russian scientist under the charges of conspiracy against justice and freedom. What the present administration wanted was to take the discoveries of Kaltzov.
Aware of that, Dr. Kaltzov employed his high technology and his knowledge in the construction of two powerful devices, to protect himself: Kaltzov's Chaos Disruptor and Kaltzov's Entropic magnifier. The first was a techno-glove, it has all type of wires and vials of liquid, and bubble and boil when the several functions are started. The glove can disrupt entropy, as its name states. It can disrupt gravity, disrupt matter, and even disrupt the continuity of space-time, effectively teleporting the wearer. The second invention is another glove-like apparatus, this is bigger and less manipulable. It can create a field of entropy, disrupting the structure of anything that comes through it. It can also be used to create shield that allows the wearer to breath normally, blocks mental intrusions, and deflects incoming attacks. 
With his inventions, Kaltzov got his founding from banks, but not in the usual way, he broke into them and stole the money. His plans ranged from global domination to masses control, overthrown government, and simply spread chaos all around. 
His twisted plans were spoiled several times, by Batman, and other heroes, but recently, his master plan was foiled by a group of heroes. Dr. Chaos, as he was widely known, had built a giant version of his Kaltzov's Chaos Disruptor. Once it was opperational, the device could simply phase entire buildings into any other locations in the solar system. It could disintegrate entire armies into nothingness, create fields of gravity so strong that it could compact entire cities, like if they were crushed under a colossal invisible foot. 
Batman and several other heroes arrived to the hidden facilities of Dr. Chaos, and defeated all his minions and mercenaries, along with some supervillians he had recruited. In the last second, Batman managed to take Dr. Chaos's devices out with a nullifying apparatus, and the heroes destroyed the gigantic Chaos Disruptor, while it was charging power to phase out itself away from danger. In the explosion, the entire facilities were destroyed, but the people inside were teleported to random locations. Chaos found himself alone in the middle of Gotham city. Batman and the other heroes were gone, no one knows where. 
Kaltzov cackled, at least his defeat had shed some hope. But this organization, SHADOW started a war against the criminal organizations in Gothan city, and he was also a target of their attacks. 
Knowing better, Dr. Chaos felt that the defeat of Batman was not so good for him as he would initially thought. Perhaps if he helped the heroes of the city in destroying SHADOW, he could resume his plans without their constant interruption!








```
Points summary												
Abilities	Combat	Saves	Skills	Feats	Powers	Drawback	Total					
18		0	9	18	22	72	-4		135					

PL	9	135										
												
Abilities	Pts	Score	Bonus									
Strength: 	0	10	0									
Dexterity: 	4	14	2									
Constitution: 	6	16	3									
Intelligence: 	8	18	4									
Wisdom: 	0	10	0									
Charisma: 	0	10	0									
												
Combat								
Attack: Melee: +0 ; Ranged: +3; Kaltzov's Chaos bender (Blast): +9								
Damage: Melee: +0 ; Ranged: +9 (Blaster rifle); Kaltzov's Chaos bender(Blast): +9								
Grapple: +0									
Defense: +0; Kaltzov's shield generator: +9									
Initiative: 2								
												
Saves		Ranks	Abi	Power	Bonus								
Toughness 	0	0	9	9								
Fortitude	2	3	0	5								
Reflex		3	2	0	5								
Will		4	0	0	4								
												
												
Skills                               	Bonus	Ranks	PS									
Acrobatics                      	2	0	0									
Bluff                                	0	0	0									
Climb                             	0	0	0									
Computers                         	14	10	2.5									
Concentration                   	4	4	1									
Craft                                 	14	10	2.5									
Diplomacy                         	0	0	0									
Disable Device                     	14	10	2.5									
Disguise                           	0	0	0									
Drive                                	4	2	0.5									
Escape Artist                     	2	0	0									
Gather Inf                      	0	0	0									
Handle Animal                    	0	0	0									
Intimidate                      	0	0	0									
Investigate                     	14	10	2.5									
Knowledge                       	14	10	2.5									
Language                        	0	0	0									
Medicine                        	4	4	1									
Notice                             	4	4	1									
Perform                          	0	0	0									
Pilot                                 	2	0	0									
Profession                      	0	0	0									
Ride                                  	2	0	0									
Search                             	12	8	2									
Sense Motive                      	0	0	0									
Sleight of Hand                   	2	0	0									
Stealth                             	2	0	0									
Survival                           	0	0	0									
Swim                                	0	0	0									
												
Feats			Ranks/PS											
Defensive attack	1											
Accurate attack		1											
Improved aim		1											
Ranged Pin		1												
Master Plan		1											
Power attack		1											
Precise shot		2											
Quickdraw		2											
Assesment		1											
Attack specialization	4											
Attack focus (ranged)	1											
Teleport(Turnover)	1											
Teleport(Change vel.)	1											
Equipment		4											
												
												
												
												
Powers								Rank	PS/Rnk?	PS									
-Kaltzov's Chaos bender(45pp)					9	4	36									
Gravity control 						9	2	(18)									
Teleport 							5	2	(10)									
Blast 								9	2	(18)									
-Kaltzov's shield generator (45pp)				9	4	36									
Shield 								9	1	(9)									
Protection 							9	2	(18)									
Immunity (suffocation(2), Gravity (2), Bullets (5))		9	1	(9)									
Mind Shield 							9	1	(9)									
																					

	
												
												
Drawback	Extra points											
Evil side	4											
												
												
												
Equipment		Cost	Bonus										
Laptop			1											
Camara			1											
Com-link		1											
Night vision googles	1											
Parabolic microphone	1											
Binoculars		1											
Blaster rifle		16	has +8 dmg
```


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, perhaps his background covers the banishment of Batman and the other heroes, don't know if you have something planned for that, if so I'll edit; if not, I think it is as a good story as any other. 
So yes, my guy is more a self serving character than a true hero.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a rough idea, but I need to rework Durzo first.  I am still on my weekend schedule with it being a holiday weekend for me.  But I am thinking of a chick with wings, fallen angel type.




Probably focus more on skills and mundane feats rather than powers.  For the chains idea, probably make it a Device.

Since we are playing good guys are we supposed to make our powers and attacks non-lethal or does that not matter?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 19, 2010)

knightemplar: I would lower her STR and CON:
STR: 26  CON: 26  if you get each at 16, you get 40 more power points to work with. Buy some striking power and attack focus to get the same bonus in combat and use the extra points for more feats or pump up those low defenses.


----------



## knightemplar (Jul 19, 2010)

I was keeping them at that level as a mini-brick just on the chance we dont get a regular brick. If we get a regular brick, I can decrease and increase the powers some more. 

I would like to increase flight though up to about level 3. I was thinking about using wings, but since the picture does not show it, I shied away from it.


----------



## jkason (Jul 20, 2010)

I've tried a couple M&M games, though they all died out fairly early on, so I'd be interested if there's still openings. Actually, mention of a 'brick' actually has me thinking. Maybe a bodyguard or thug type with a lot of high defenses...


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 20, 2010)

Okay got a rough draft of the build done.
Breakdown: (135 PP Total)
Abilities: 26
Saves: 13
Skills: 15
Combat: 8
Powers: 42 (43-1 Drawback)
Feats: 31






Fallen Angel

I am not sure if some of those bonuses to Attack are going to be allowed without busting the PL cap, particularly for Defensive Strike and Improved Opportunity, plus the Devices bonuses on Disarming and Tripping.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a character building excel spreadsheet I've made for M&M. If anyone wants it I can share it with you. You'll probably have to figure some things out, but it's mostly self explanatory. 
The sheet I posted is made with it, and saved as a text file with tabulations.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 20, 2010)

... so we've got a witch, a mad scientist, and a fallen angel as submissions so far?  Wow... 

I've been watching Justice League cartoons and thought up this mish-mash of concepts.  I see a battlesuit, stylized with many curves, modeled after ancient Greek armor.  The "chariot" is a transformable motorcycle, similar to a Robotech Cyclone.  I see a little bit of Ghost Rider or Moon Knight, and maybe even making him/her Atlantean.  I kinda see the whole mess looking like something out of Tron, complete with glowing lines and the sleekness of the cycles.  Perhaps I'll focus on making him/her a weapon master instead of blasts all over the place as well as having decent hand-to-hand.

So, I envision a 'bounty hunter', a not-so-heroic hero(ine?) who hunts down criminals (or whoever) for cash.


----------



## jkason (Jul 20, 2010)

Took a crack at this. I'm not especially good with M&M character builds, so who knows if he's even a playable character, but I liked the concept of a nice, basic, 'immovable object' type; a tough guy with a good heart if not a lot of training.

*Brick*







*Real Name:*Ben O'hare

*Background:*Even as a child, folks told Ben he was "built like a brick s***house," a phrase which eventually became his nickname, Brick. What they didn't know was exactly how tough Ben was, a fact he kept hidden most of his life at the behest of his mother. When their low-income neighborhood began to get even worse in the wake of Batman's disappearance, however, the young man decided it was time to stop playing nice, and began acting as a neighborhood watchdog / enforcer against the creeping corruption and danger on his streets.

*PL:* 9 (135pp) 

*Abilities:* STR: 10 (+0) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 10 (+0) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 13 (+1) CHA: 14 (+2) 

*Skills:* Intimidate 8 (+10), Drive 1 (+3), Notice 3 (+4) 

*Feats:* Attack Focus (melee) 9, Attack Specialization (Heavy Pistol) 2, Diehard, Fast Overrun, Fighting Style: Wrestling (Chokehold, Improved Grab, Improved Grapple, Improved Pin, Power Attack), Improved Block 1, Improved Crit (Strike) 2, Improved Overrun, Interpose, Startle, Stunning Attack, Equipment 5

*Powers:* Immovable 8 (Unstoppable), Leaping 4, Protection 10 (Impervious), Strike 9 (Penetrating), Super-Strength 4

*Combat:* Attack +0 (+4 Heavy Pistol, +9 Strike, +13 Grapple), Defense 18 (Tradeoff: Toughness), Init +2

*Saves:* Toughness +10 (Impervious, Tradeoff: Defense) Fortitude +9 Reflex +2 Will +1

*Equipment:* Binoculars, Cell Phone, Commlink, Flash Goggles, Flashlight, Gas Mask, Vehicle: Motorcycle, Heavy Pistol (Stun Ammo)

Abilities 11 + Skills 3 (12 Ranks) + Feats 30 + Powers 66 + Combat 16 + Saves 9 = 135pp


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 20, 2010)

Sounds solid. Some questions:
Is the Penetrating feat of strike accounted in the spent points?
Shouldn't you allocate some points in Will? I think it's kind of low.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 21, 2010)

I am looking at Octavia's Background (I think that will be her name).  I have a rough idea already, but it is lending itself to more of an evil type campaign. 

@ WD; For lack of any better way of putting it, she was a Lawful Neutral type person and slid to Lawful Evil.  Question is, how far do I need to bring her back.  With it being a dark setting but yet fighting bad guys, can I leave her at LE or does she need to be on a path of redemption and more LN?


----------



## jkason (Jul 21, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Sounds solid. Some questions:
> Is the Penetrating feat of strike accounted in the spent points?
> Shouldn't you allocate some points in Will? I think it's kind of low.




I believe the strike is figured right. I used Hero Lab's demo version to do the build since I didn't have my PDF with me. That lists the power as 1/rank + 1/rank for the penetrating extra. 18 points on the whole shebang. (for the rest, Hero Lab shows Immovable (Unstoppable) for 16 points, Leaping 4 points, Protection (Impervious) 20 points, and 8 points for Super-Strength.

I thought about bumping the non-physical saves, but I'd conceived of him as a kind of big, solid, meatshieldy type. Up until the campaign, I think he's largely been dealing with street-level threats, where his strength and invulnerability are generally all he's needed. Made sense conceptually to me, then, that he wouldn't be especially resilient to mental attacks (which is what Will saves are for, yes?)

If it's exceptionally bad (like I said, I haven't been able to play many M&M encounters, so I don't have a good feel for how the numbers translate into effective combat) I could probably shuffle things around a bit. I've been debating whether the Leaping power really fits him, for example (though, with everyone else having some kind of movement power, I'm afraid he'd be left behind a lot without it), so I could reduce or eliminate it and bump the other saves with the points.



perrinmiller said:


> I am looking at Octavia's Background (I think that will be her name).  I have a rough idea already, but it is lending itself to more of an evil type campaign.
> 
> @ WD; For lack of any better way of putting it, she was a Lawful Neutral type person and slid to Lawful Evil.  Question is, how far do I need to bring her back.  With it being a dark setting but yet fighting bad guys, can I leave her at LE or does she need to be on a path of redemption and more LN?




I'm wondering a bit about Brick's background. Looking back over the submissions, looks like most of the characters are at best morally questionable, and Brick as-written may be a tad too traditionally 'good guy' for the group. Though I suspect he's not exactly a saint; the folks he catches are likely to be suffering more than a few broken bones instead of being neatly tied up with just a stern warning. Would also be pretty easy to turn him into an enforcer for the wrong side, I suppose. Then again, the tension of having him working with the others might make for some fun RP. And, if the story has some redemptive element, he might help encourage that direction in the others. 

I'm not married to it either way. Just brainstorming.

jason


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 21, 2010)

Jason;  I would wait for Walking Dad to chime in on my question.  I think the idea is to be good guys and someone has to represent that end of the spectrum to keep the rest of us in line.  As much fun as Lawful Evil can be, it is also hard to do it justice with a PG-13 rating.  But then, that's where creativity comes in.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 21, 2010)

*Need help with Powers*

Here is a bare-bones version of my Tron-ish battlesuit character. Bolded numbers are the totals for each section.

*(16)* Str 10 0,0
Dex 12 +2, 2
Con 14 +2, 4
Int 14 +2, 4
Wis 16 +3, 6
Cha 10 0,0

*(20) *Attack +5 10
Defense +5 10

*(20)* Toughness +5, 5
Fort +3, 3
Reflex +6, 6
Wil +6, 6

*(16)* Acrobatics 8, Drive 8, Investigate 8, Notice 8, Profession: Officer 8, Search 8, Sense Motive 8, Survival 8 

*(11)* Acrobatic Bluff 1, Elusive Target 1, Evasion 1, Improved Block 1, Improved Disarm 1, Jack of All Trades 1, Precise Shot 1, Takedown Attack 1, Track 2, Weapon Bind 1

Battle Suit: *(56)*
(4) [Plasma Blade] Plasma 3, (Range: Touch -1)
(10) [Shield] Deflect 5 (Ranged and Melee attacks)
(16) Enhanced Str 16
(9) Immunity 9 - Life support (includes immunity to diseases, poison, all environmental hazards and suffocation)
(5) [Body Armor] Protection (Impervious+1) 4
(9) Super-Senses 9 [darkvision, direction sense, distance sense, infravision, low-light, radio, time sense, track 2]
(3) Leaping 3
Also: Drawback (Normal Identity) (-4).

Ok, I've made budget at 135, but I'm not sure my concept matches my abilities.

Here is where I'm having difficulty.  This is what I'm trying to model:


 A highly-protective yet stunningly sleek body armor with two modes.
 The first mode is body armor plus separate motorcycle.  In motorcycle mode, I'd like the ability to drive as fast as your top-of-the-line street bike as well as make booster-powered leaps.  The character will have to wield weapons/guns normally.
 The second mode is combined body armor/motorcycle "gestalt".  In this mode, the armor is "better", offering more protection, adding a pair of metal-piercing retractable plasma-blades to the forearms.  The Plasma can be fired from either blade as a ranged attack.  Character can still wield other weapons/guns normally.  Though not vital, it might be interesting to add a variety of mini-missiles to the armor (smoke, fire-retardant, armor-piercing, frag... can this be handled as 'gear' versus 'powers'?).  The reasoning behind the leaping+gliding is that the suit doesn't offer true flight, but with a powered leap, the armor can glide (as far as twice the jump height, hence the leaping) and be steered with the flight power.
 The battlesuit is designed to add +16 strength for melee power.  I also envision a futuristic halberd for possible use.
 The overall concept is trying to combine the battlesuit and weapon-master archetypes with a 'failed' police officer turned bounty hunter persona.

Is the transforming bike a "special effect", or do i actually have to make two separate "characters" (motorbike and rider) and Gestalt the powers?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 21, 2010)

I would:

1) Take away those points spent in combat, and assign the device (battlesuit) Protection, Shield or buy some feats, like attack focus or attack specialization. They are cheaper. You actually have protection 9, so Toughness should be +9

2) Reduce your Ench Str bonus. 

3) You must specify the bonus you want from immunity. 

4) Why you need such a high Dex? If you are going to hit with that plasma 9 you got there, better take some feat to increase your attack instead of spending in dex.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks, Vosa!  But I wonder if you might clarify your ideas for me.

1) Which points in combat should I subtract?

2) The 150-point Battlesuit template has Enhanced Str 26.  I'm trying to make this character a melee-based one, so more H2H damage, the better.

3) Same Immunities as the one in the template... I just didn't write them down.

4) I don't know why I needed a high Dex.  The weapon-master template had a high Dex, and I do see my character as foolishly agile even without the suit.  I think I married the high Dex with Acrobatic Bluff and just the overall impression of "woah this girl can MOVE".  May consider marrying enhanced Dex with the suit, too.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Hero;
Since we are supposed to be below the regular Gotham heroes, maybe just dial back everything from the templates.  i.e. reduce the immunities and protection.  
Also for Protection 9 (Impervious 9), I thought that costs 18?


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 22, 2010)

Dialing back is a challenge (not a problem), but it's hard to know where to dial back when you have absolutely NO frame of reference other than the templates.

ie how low is too low?  How high is too high?  Is there a more efficient use of my points for what I want to do?  Am I trying to do too much?  Too little?

[edit] Okay, I made some changes to get the character to scale.  PEACH it, please.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 22, 2010)

Also, are we using Wealth bonuses for starting Equipment, or do we need to purchase equipment using the Equipment feat?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 22, 2010)

Points:

1) You have assigned 5 points to each attack and Defense. Take all of them out. each point in attack costs you 2 power points. Spending one power point in attack feats can give you: +1 attack with melee or ranged weapons, or +2 for a particualr weapon.
If you use Shield power, it costs 1 point each rank, and you treat the ranks in shield as Defense bonus.

2) Yeah but that's too muchs STR! see how many points are you wasting on it.

3) Ditto

4) Ditto too.

About equipment I used feat points for the equipment. It's the standard procedure. 

Check the other posted characters for reference.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 23, 2010)

1) +1 doesn't seem like a whole lot given that you don't get Str or Dex bonuses to hit anymore.

2) How is it "too much" Str?  Is there even such a thing when we're dealing with Superheroes?  Still, if I did drop it to a respectable 20, that would give me a few extra points.

3) Immunity 9 is implying that the suit is sealed for protection against environmental hazards.  I guess in a city-based campaign it's not THAT important, but it's not UN-important, either.

4) Again, I don't see the issue.  If my points aren't going into powers, they might as well go into stats.

And, please, could I get some more input from some of the other players?  I really need a 360 view of this thing.  I found an alternate way to make the character using the Device feat, but how high are you allowed to put a power?


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 23, 2010)

After re-reading the other characters,  I think I'm "getting it".  It's not that my character is built "wrong", but it's more 4-color than grim and gritty, and it looks like that's the tone that everyone else is trying to set.

That's ok, too.  I had a mecha/"The Shield" kind of game I wanted to run that never got on paper... I tink I'm gonna try using that for inspiration and completely rework the character.  The suit is going to be just a "physical enhancement" suit that is also a mecha, but the real deal comes from her weapon skills.

The irony is that I joined Supers to get away from fantasy, and I'll be designing a fantasy-themed super. lulz


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 23, 2010)

Ahh, I was liking your idea.  The Cyclones in Robotech were kinda cool.  Somebody has to be four-colorish for balance.

I can make my background more friendly 




_{BTW, Still haven't heard from WD yet regarding my alignment question}

_On feedback, instead on putting heavy points into Combat, do like VV said.  Use some Feats like Attack Specialization and Dodge.

Use Accuracy property for your Device to increase its specific attacks with out drawing further on your totals. If he/she is going to be really mobile in combat, maybe you should focus on the ranged attack almost exclusively.  Take the feats for firing into melee and let the others take care of fighting hand-to-hand.

Far as I know you can spend as much as you want on your device.  Since that's your main thing, might as well use it.  I think you can even use the Suit to boost your Saves and Combat that way.  Spending points from a different pool.  Only think you cannot do is spend the Device's points on another Device.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm still doing the Cyclone.  I guess I'm just trying to keep "the big reveal til my character is 100% the way I want it".

My Cyclone is going to have a built in sword and shield, and I'd like her to use a big ol' polearm as well.  I'm going to call her "The Shieldmaiden".  Damn I wish I could draw... it'd be so much easier than trying to imagine what I want and explaining it.

Still, re-tinkering is needed.  Where is our GM?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 23, 2010)

Earlier today Walking Dad mentioned something about Internet Connection issues in our other M&M game as he posted a sentence or two.  I think he will be back to normal in about 48 hours.

Go with a gun and you can steal a picture from the Robotech series. 
_<<Oh that's right you don't like guns, prefer to get in close. lol>>_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 23, 2010)

There surely are plenty of robots with swords from the unlimited amount of Japanese cartoons around.


WD said he'll be back to normal in two days.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 23, 2010)

After all of the looking through the books I have been doing I think everything is correct on my latest revision.  I tweeked the Fallen Angel some more. I am using some feats from Warriors and Warlocks and the Masterminds Manual.  Since I got those sources recommended from WD originally, I am assuming they will be allowed.

Cost Breakdown:
22 - Abilities
16 - Saves
17 - Skills
00 - Combat (yes, zero)
42 - Powers
38 - Feats


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok, here we go again...

(16 pp)
Str 10 0,0
Dex 12 +1, 2
Con 14 +2, 4
Int 14 +2, 4
Wis 16 +3, 6
Cha 10 0,0

(0 pp) Attack +0, Defense +0

(20 pp) Toughness +5, 5
Fort +3, 3
Reflex +6, 6
Wil +6, 6

(16 pp) Acrobatics 8, Drive 8, Investigate 8, Notice 8, Profession: Officer 8, Search 8, Sense Motive 8, Survival 8 

(22 pp) Acrobatic Bluff 1, Attack Focus (Melee) 5, Attack Focus (Ranged) 5, Benefit: Security Clearance 1, Elusive Target 1, Evasion 1, Improved Block 1, Improved Disarm 1, Jack of All Trades 1, Precise Shot 1, Takedown Attack 2, Track 2, Weapon Bind 1

Battle Suit:

(8 pp) Body Armor: Device 2 (Hard to Lose), Protection 5

Motorcycle:

(53 pp)
Device 13 [60 pts] (49) (hard to lose; Power Feat: Restricted (only people wearing 'linked' body armor)
(4) Communication 4 (radio, 1 mile)
(9) Vehicle: Str 15, Speed 5, Defense 10, Toughness 8, Size Medium (Power Feat: Alt Power)
(42) AP (Linked): Leaping 3 (3),  Protection 5 (10), Speed 1 (1), Deflect 5 (10), Enhanced Str +10 (10), Super-Senses 8 [darkvision, direction sense, distance sense, infrared, radio, time sense, track 2] (8).
(5) Plasma 5


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 23, 2010)

And of course, I mention Tron and then get a blip on my YouTube about the new Tron trailer and I'm like, "yup, like that" and now I look like a poseur for copying Tron during its big comeback.  Argh.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 23, 2010)

"Has anyone see the movie Tron?" 
"No"
"No"
"No"
"No"
"Yes, I mean No"


----------



## jkason (Jul 23, 2010)

Given some of the advice Herobizkit was getting, I did a little revision of Brick. Still has the Will vulnerability, but like I said that seems appropriate to the concept, though I may be setting him up for frequent disabling; still have to decide that. 

Anyway, updates on the original post: post here

Basically took out the general attack bonus and spread the points out by focusing on melee specifically, then used the extra points to add some more feats and a ranged weapon attack. I see him largely as a brawler, with the leaping and the overrun feats getting him to his target, but it seemed like a mistake not to give him at least some minor way of attacking at range.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice changes, I like Brick; as I said before, a solid character


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 23, 2010)

K, so is my char still messed up?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 23, 2010)

Ups compltly missed him since he ended up in the page change


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 23, 2010)

Uhm I haven't read the vehicles section, but aside from it seems better built and planned. 

Note that there are stadard armors costing points on equipment that might give you the benefits of your devices for less points.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 23, 2010)

Does two sources of Protection "stack"?  Ie if I'm wearing just my body armor with Prot 5, and my motorcycle hops on my back , do I get the bike's additional Prot 5? That's the whole rationale behind the "bike makes more better armor"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm afraid that only the highest bonus applies.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 23, 2010)

Hm.  If that's the case, then my bike doesn't need to transfer "Prot 5" to me as the body armor already has it.  I think my math is wrong though, so I may have edits to make still.  In the M&M 2nd ed pdf, it lists Protection as 1 pp/rank, but I've been going at your guys' word that it's 2 pp/rank.

[edit] No, I actually got it right.  My body armor is a Device 2, which gives 10 pp for stats, and all it has is Protection 5, which is 10pp.  And it's hard to lose, so it costs 4pp/rank, or 8 pp.  Awesome.  I think my char is  ready once I edit the Prot 5 from the bike and apply it to something else.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 23, 2010)

Note that the extra Imperivous protection do cost 2 per rank. Simpe protection is only 1 per rank


----------



## jkason (Jul 23, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> K, so is my char still messed up?




The device rules always confuse me, so I'll be no help there, though I will say that I think taking Attack Focus (melee) *and* Attack Focus (ranged) at the same ranks each, you wind up spending just as much as if you'd just bought the Attack bonus outright. If your only ranged attack is the plasma bolt, you might save some points by just choosing it as an Attack Specialization.

Also, you mentioned a sword and a polearm, but I don't see them listed, either as equipment or just Strike powers with descriptors? From what I can tell, you have a plasma attack and a basic unarmed attack, and that's it? 

Again, though, devices confuse me, so I may be missing something.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 23, 2010)

In my head, the Plasma can be used at ranged, but I assume I cam limit it to touch as well, so I had envision a Plasma Sword and maybe even a Plasma Polearm.  I took the Deflect power with the assumption that it is a physical Shield as well.

And that's true - I suppose the Attack Melee/Ranged works out the same points-wise.  Heh.  I'm still learnin'.  This is why I feel that math-heavy systems like d20 should not even exist without computer support.  WotC did right with their character builder.

I'm also trying to wrap my head around the 'gear as points' paradigm.  Does this mean that you can never get more gear unless you find it or build it?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 25, 2010)

Great to see the interest (we are on page 4). I got problems with online access during holidays, but it is better now. I will review the questions and characters in this thread as soon as possible.


----------



## jkason (Jul 25, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> This is why I feel that math-heavy systems like d20 should not even exist without computer support.  WotC did right with their character builder.




All the Power Level / power points math tends to make my head hurt, so I've been using the demo version of Hero Lab for chargen with M&M. Mind you, the free version only has the basic ruleset, but since that's all I own, that works out for me. If you're using stuff from expansions, you'd have to either pony up for the program or generate a character without the expansion bits and do the remainder manually. It has been pretty solid for me, though, in at least keeping track of the upper limits of all the stats and helping to calculate how extras modify the cost of things.

jason


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 25, 2010)

WD;  Another question.  What kind of pace are you planning to run for GM exchanges and player posting?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 25, 2010)

jkason said:


> All the Power Level / power points math tends to make my head hurt, so I've been using the demo version of Hero Lab for chargen with M&M. Mind you, the free version only has the basic ruleset, but since that's all I own, that works out for me. If you're using stuff from expansions, you'd have to either pony up for the program or generate a character without the expansion bits and do the remainder manually. It has been pretty solid for me, though, in at least keeping track of the upper limits of all the stats and helping to calculate how extras modify the cost of things.
> 
> jason




I made an excel spreadsheet to handle the numbers for me, if you want I could send it to you, or post it here.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 26, 2010)

Here are some answers:



perrinmiller said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but do I need to know these stats from the roll call forum? Is there a link for them?



No, I just use them for personal reference.



Luinnar said:


> Would you want to mix "four-color" and "dark"  heroes or do you want a group composed of all of one or the  other?



I hoped for a group that at lest knows each other at the beginning... meeting each other the first time could easily fill 2 'issues'.



Voda Vosa said:


> Well, perhaps his background covers the  banishment of Batman and the other heroes, don't know if you have  something planned for that, if so I'll edit; if not, I think it is as a  good story as any other.
> So yes, my guy is more a self serving character than a true  hero.



Sorry, I have something planned... self-serving is no problem.



perrinmiller said:


> I am looking at Octavia's Background (I  think that will be her name).  I have a rough idea already, but it is  lending itself to more of an evil type campaign.
> 
> @ WD; For lack of any better way of putting it, she was a Lawful Neutral  type person and slid to Lawful Evil.  Question is, how far do I need to  bring her back.  With it being a dark setting but yet fighting bad  guys, can I leave her at LE or does she need to be on a path of  redemption and more LN?





perrinmiller said:


> Jason;  I would wait for Walking Dad to  chime in on my question.  I think the idea is to be good guys and  someone has to represent that end of the spectrum to keep the rest of us  in line.  As much fun as Lawful Evil can be, it is also hard to do it  justice with a PG-13 rating.  But then, that's where creativity comes  in.



Would like to know more about Octavias background... LN vs LE is a hard call. Where would you put the Punisher or Moon Knight?
I really love the mix of light and dark so far, but I also hope the group can work together.



Herobizkit said:


> Also, are we using Wealth bonuses for starting  Equipment, or do we need to purchase equipment using the Equipment  feat?



Depends on what you want...



perrinmiller said:


> WD;  Another question.  What kind of pace  are you planning to run for GM exchanges and player posting?



I will look at the game everyday. I'm open for suggestions regarding player posting pace.


I will post something regardung rules and specific character mechanics tomorrow.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 26, 2010)

Re Wealth vs Equipment feat:  At present, I believe I'd have a 10 Wealth bonus, which would get me "basic" equipment quite easily.  I'm actually looking FOR basic equipment specifically... plus boomerangs. lol


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 26, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> Re Wealth vs Equipment feat:  At present, I believe I'd have a 10 Wealth bonus, which would get me "basic" equipment quite easily.  I'm actually looking FOR basic equipment specifically... plus boomerangs. lol



Hm, I think anything with combat application should be bought with points and not with wealth. I first wanted to just allow the boomerangs, but if I allow them for 'free', what about rocket launchers or machine guns?

'My' characters paid equipment points for bataranges, too.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 26, 2010)

*Review 1

Crucible*


*Character Sheet*

*PL:* 9 (135pp) 

*Abilities:* STR: 26 (+8) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 26 (+8) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 10 (+0) CHA: 18 (+4)  (total= 44 PP right)

*Skills:* Bluff 4 (+12 w/attractive), Intimidate 4 (+8), Knowledge: Arcane Lore 4 (+4), Knowledge: Business 4 (+4); Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy 4 (+4), Notice 4 (+4), Sense Motive 4 (+4), (you have 4 more skill points)

*Feats:* Attractive, Chokehold, Diehard, Fearless, Fearsome Prescence 3 (15 ft DC 13), Improved Grab, Improved Grapple (right)

*Powers:*
Comprehend 3 (read, speak and understand all languages)
Flight 1
Hellfire Control 8 (Hellfire Flames Blast 8)
Immunity 10 (Life Support, Fire)
Insubstantial 4 (Incorpreal - flaw Tiring)
/Alternate Power: Teleport 6 (20 miles, extra accurate - flaw tiring); Protection 7 (Impervious)
Supersenses (Mystical Awareness)
Magic 3 (flaw Distracting)
/Alternate Power: Snare 3 (flaw Distracting)
/Alternate Power: Obscure 3 (flaw Distracting);

*Combat:* Attack +1 [Unarmed +9, Hellfire/Magic +3, Grapple +9] Defense 16 (14 flat-footed) Init +0

*Saves:* Toughness +9 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0

*Drawbacks:* Power Loss (Holy Sites, Uncommon/Major) -3, Vulnerable (vs. Holy, Uncommon/Major) -3,

Abilities 44 + Skills 8 (32 Ranks) + Feats 9 + Powers 70 + Combat 10 + Saves 0 – Drawbacks -6 = 135pp


Notes:
I think fearless is a bit strong. Use lionheart from W&W (+4 vs fear checks) or pay 2 points

Please list PP costs with powers.
I would also allow your magic array as alternative powers to hellfire, if you desire.
You need to choose a common effect that works on you, while incorporeal

Please recalculate your combat section. Note that STR and DEX don't add to the hit bonus. Neither does DEX to defense.


---------

*All:

I think fearless is a bit strong. Use lionheart from W&W (+4 vs fear  checks) or pay 2 points

Please list PP costs with powers.

Note that STR and DEX don't add to the hit bonus. Neither does DEX to  defense.*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 26, 2010)

Review 2

Dr. Kaltzof


```
Points summary                                                
Abilities    Combat    Saves    Skills    Feats    Powers    Drawback    Total                    
18        0    9    18    22    72    -4        135                    
[COLOR=Cyan]see specific entries[/COLOR]

PL    9    135                                        
                                                
Abilities    Pts    Score    Bonus                                    
Strength:     0    10    0                                    
Dexterity:     4    14    2                                    
Constitution:     6    16    3                                    
Intelligence:     8    18    4                                    
Wisdom:     0    10    0                                    
Charisma:     0    10    0                                    
[COLOR=Lime]right[/COLOR]
                                                
Combat                                
Attack: Melee: +0 ; Ranged: +3; Kaltzov's Chaos bender (Blast): +9                                
Damage: Melee: +0 ; Ranged: +9 (Blaster rifle); Kaltzov's Chaos bender(Blast): +9                                
Grapple: +0                                    
Defense: +0; Kaltzov's shield generator: +9                                    
Initiative: 2                                
[COLOR=Cyan]see feats[/COLOR]
                                                
Saves        Ranks    Abi    Power    Bonus                                
Toughness     0    0    9    9                                
Fortitude    2    3    0    5                                
Reflex        3    2    0    5                                
Will        4    0    0    4                                
[COLOR=Lime]right[/COLOR]                                                
                                                
Skills                                   Bonus    Ranks    PS                                    
Acrobatics                          2    0    0                                    
Bluff                                    0    0    0                                    
Climb                                 0    0    0                                    
Computers                             14    10    2.5                                    
Concentration                       4    4    1                                    
Craft                                     14    10    2.5                                    
Diplomacy                             0    0    0                                    
Disable Device                         14    10    2.5                                    
Disguise                               0    0    0                                    
Drive                                    4    2    0.5                                    
Escape Artist                         2    0    0                                    
Gather Inf                          0    0    0                                    
Handle Animal                        0    0    0                                    
Intimidate                          0    0    0                                    
Investigate                         14    10    2.5                                    
Knowledge                           14    10    2.5                                    
Language                            0    0    0                                    
Medicine                            4    4    1                                    
Notice                                 4    4    1                                    
Perform                              0    0    0                                    
Pilot                                     2    0    0                                    
Profession                          0    0    0                                    
Ride                                      2    0    0                                    
Search                                 12    8    2                                    
Sense Motive                          0    0    0                                    
Sleight of Hand                       2    0    0                                    
Stealth                                 2    0    0                                    
Survival                               0    0    0                                    
Swim                                    0    0    0                                    
[COLOR=Red]I only count 15 PP[/COLOR]
                                                
Feats            Ranks/PS                                            
Defensive attack    1                                            
Accurate attack        1                                            
Improved aim        1                                            
Ranged Pin        1                                                
Master Plan        1                                            
Power attack        1                                            
Precise shot        2                                            
Quickdraw        2                                            
Assesment        1                                            
Attack specialization    4                                            
Attack focus (ranged)    1                                            
Teleport(Turnover)    1                                            
Teleport(Change vel.)    1                                            
Equipment        4                                            
[COLOR=Cyan]Please specify your attack specialization.
List Power Feats with powers [/COLOR]                                               
                                                
                                                
                                                
Powers                                Rank    PS/Rnk?    PS                                    
-Kaltzov's Chaos bender(45pp)                    9    4    36                                    
Gravity control                         9    2    (18)                                    
Teleport                             5    2    (10)                                    
Blast                                 9    2    (18)                                    
-Kaltzov's shield generator (45pp)                9    4    36                                    
Shield                                 9    1    (9)                                    
Protection                             9    2    (18)                                    
Immunity (suffocation(2), Gravity (2), Bullets (5))        9    1    (9)                                    
Mind Shield                             9    1    (9)                                    
[COLOR=Red]Specify how easy devices are lost. And mark them as devices. [/COLOR]                                                                                   
                                                
                                                
Drawback    Extra points                                            
Evil side    4                                            
[COLOR=Cyan]Where is this drawback from?    [/COLOR]                                            
                                                
                                                
Equipment        Cost    Bonus                                        
Laptop            1                                            
Camara            1                                            
Com-link        1                                            
Night vision googles    1                                            
Parabolic microphone    1                                            
Binoculars        1                                            
Blaster rifle        16    has +8 dmg
[COLOR=Lime]right[/COLOR]
```


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 26, 2010)

Review 3

Octavia, "Fallen Angel"*

**Abilities  (22PP)* Str 10; Dex 18; Con 16;  Int 10; Wis 16; Cha 12
good

*Saves (16PP)*
Tough: 8 (0PP)
Reflex: 14 (10PP)
Fortitude: 5 (2PP)
Will 7 (4PP)
good

*Combat (0PP)*
Initiative: +12 
Defense: +10(0 FF) 
Attacks: Sceptre +12; Chain +14; Unarmed +12
good

*Skills (17PP)*
Diplomacy +11 (10 ranks)
Escape Artist +16 (12 ranks)
Notice +17 (14 ranks)
Sense Motive +15 (12 ranks)
Sleight of hand +12 (8 ranks)
Stealth +14 (10 ranks)
2 skill ranks not used

*Powers (42PP)*
Flight 3 (Power loss Drawback: need wings) (5PP)
Immunity 3 (Aging, Disease, Poison) (3PP)
Protection (Impervious) 5 (10PP)
Regeneration 3 (3PP) specify, please
Device Chain 4 (12PP) (Drawback: Easy to Lose)
-         Strike 4  (4pp)
-         Accurate 7  (7pp)
-         Improved  Disarm (1pp)
-         Improved  Trip (1pp)
-         Choke-hold  (1pp)
-         Grapple  Finesse (1pp)
-         Improved  Grab (1pp)
-         Improved  Grapple (1pp)
-         Improved  Throw (1pp)
-         Stunning  Attack (1pp)
-         Improved  Pin (1pp)
Device Sceptre (9PP) (Drawback: Easy to lose)
-         Blast 5  (Divine Energy Ray) (10pp)
-         Accurate 5  (5pp)
good, but specific notes

*Feats (38)*
Dodge 10
Martial Strike 6
Attack Specialization 6 (Unarmed)
Attack Specialization 1 (Sceptre)
Improved Initiative 2
Evasion 2
Super-senses (Darkvision)
Combat Reflexes 1
Defensive Strike
Eye-in Back of Head
Counter-attack
Improved Opportunity
Uncanny Dodge 2 (Visual, Audio)
Power Attack
Deadly Aim
Combat Awareness
good, note there could be times an enemy could avoid your uncanny dodge...

*Totals: 135  (22+16+17+0+42+38)*


Thanks for doing a text sheet anyway. And it has a nice layout!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 26, 2010)

Review 5

*Brick*

*PL:* 9 (135pp) 

*Abilities:* STR: 10 (+0) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 10 (+0) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 13 (+1) CHA: 14 (+2) 
right

*Skills:* Intimidate 8 (+10), Drive 1 (+3), Notice 3 (+4) 
right

*Feats:* Attack Focus (melee) 9, Attack Specialization (Heavy Pistol) 2, Diehard, Fast Overrun, Fighting Style: Wrestling (Chokehold, Improved Grab, Improved Grapple, Improved Pin, Power Attack), Improved Block 1, Improved Crit (Strike) 2, Improved Overrun, Interpose, Startle, Stunning Attack, Equipment 5
Please list Fighting style and it's cost extra. Cost without FS: 25

*Powers:* Immovable 8 (Unstoppable), Leaping 4, Protection 10 (Impervious), Strike 9 (Penetrating), Super-Strength 4
please list PP cost with powers

*Combat:* Attack +0 (+4 Heavy Pistol, +9 Strike, +13 Grapple), Defense 18 (Tradeoff: Toughness), Init +2
right

*Saves:* Toughness +10 (Impervious, Tradeoff: Defense) Fortitude +9 Reflex +2 Will +1
right

*Equipment:* Binoculars, Cell Phone, Commlink, Flash Goggles, Flashlight, Gas Mask, Vehicle: Motorcycle, Heavy Pistol (Stun Ammo)
Please list equipment point cost

Abilities 11 + Skills 3 (12 Ranks) + Feats 30 + Powers 66 + Combat 16 + Saves 9 = 135pp


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 26, 2010)

Review 6

(16 pp)
Str 10 0,0
Dex 12 +1, 2
Con 14 +2, 4
Int 14 +2, 4
Wis 16 +3, 6
Cha 10 0,0
right

(0 pp) Attack +0, Defense +0
right

(15 pp) Toughness +7
Fort +3, 3
Reflex +6, 6
Wil +6, 6
Toughness is paid in another section

(16 pp) Acrobatics 8, Drive 8, Investigate 8, Notice 8, Profession: Officer 8, Search 8, Sense Motive 8, Survival 8 
right

(22 pp) Acrobatic Bluff 1, Attack Focus (Melee) 5, Attack Focus (Ranged) 5, Benefit: Security Clearance 1, Elusive Target 1, Evasion 1, Improved Block 1, Improved Disarm 1, Jack of All Trades 1, Precise Shot 1, Takedown Attack 2, Track 2, Weapon Bind 1
23 points

Battle Suit:

(8 pp) Body Armor: Device 2 (Hard to Lose), Protection 5

Motorcycle:

(53 pp)
Device 13 [60 pts] (49) (hard to lose; Power Feat: Restricted (only people wearing 'linked' body armor)
(4) Communication 4 (radio, 1 mile)
(9) Vehicle: Str 15, Speed 5, Defense 10, Toughness 8, Size Medium (Power Feat: Alt Power)
(42) AP (Linked): Leaping 3 (3),  Protection 5 (10), Speed 1 (1), Deflect 5 (10), Enhanced Str +10 (10), Super-Senses 8 [darkvision, direction sense, distance sense, infrared, radio, time sense, track 2] (8).
(5) Plasma 5

Notes:
Will review powers later.

You could clean the character up by deleting the attack focus feats and buying just an attack bonus.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 26, 2010)

Any rules question I missed?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 26, 2010)

_<<For the record, I dislike text file character sheets, but here you go.  I will keep my linked sheet as well and use it for an IC signature.>>_






[sblock=Octavia, "Fallen Angel"]*Abilities (22PP)* Str 10; Dex 18; Con 16; Int 10; Wis 16; Cha 12

*Saves (16PP)*
Tough: 8 (0PP)
Reflex: 14 (10PP)
Fortitude: 5 (2PP)
Will 7 (4PP)

*Combat (0PP)*
Initiative: +12 
Defense: +10(0 FF) 
Attacks: Sceptre +12; Chain +14; Unarmed +12

*Skills (17PP)*
Diplomacy +11 (10 ranks)
Escape Artist +16 (12 ranks)
Notice +17 (14 ranks)
Sense Motive +17 (14 ranks)
Sleight of hand +12 (8 ranks)
Stealth +14 (10 ranks)

*Powers (42PP)*
Flight 3 (Power loss Drawback: need wings) (5PP)
Immunity 3 (Aging, Disease, Poison) (3PP)
Protection (Impervious) 5 (10PP)
Regeneration 3 (Recovery Rate 3) (3PP)
Device Chain 4 (12PP) (Drawback: Easy to Lose)
-         Strike 4 (4pp)
-         Accurate 7 (7pp)
-         Improved Disarm (1pp)
-         Improved Trip (1pp)
-         Choke-hold (1pp)
-         Grapple Finesse (1pp)
-         Improved Grab (1pp)
-         Improved Grapple (1pp)
-         Improved Throw (1pp)
-         Stunning Attack (1pp)
-         Improved Pin (1pp)
Device Sceptre (9PP) (Drawback: Easy to lose)
-         Blast 5 (Divine Energy Ray) (10pp)
-         Accurate 5 (5pp)

*Feats (38)*
Dodge 10
Martial Strike 6
Attack Specialization 6 (Unarmed)
Attack Specialization 1 (Sceptre)
Improved Initiative 2
Evasion 2
Super-senses (Darkvision)
Combat Reflexes 1
Defensive Strike
Eye-in Back of Head
Counter-attack
Improved Opportunity
Uncanny Dodge 2 (Visual, Audio)
Power Attack
Deadly Aim
Combat Awareness

*Totals: 135 (22+16+17+0+42+38)*[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Born in another dimension and time, Octavia was an adventurous monk, and as a result not a pious as a worshiper of her deity, the God of Law as was expected.  She believed in the laws of the order, but just never felt at home.  She just could not muster the passion for helping people or doing good works, often believing many of these people should take personal responsibility for their situation.  As result, some thought her selfish or too cold-hearted.  She trained hard and focused more on combat prowess rather than works of charity.

While observing her work on keeping law and order, agents for God of Tyranny and War decided the monk girl had great potential and could be swayed away from her path to worship him instead.  After all, the ideals of her order were not that far removed. The evil god, through some of his high priests, took personal interest as the girl had proven to be a remarkable warrior making her an even more desirable champion of his purposes.  Slowly the priests, under false pretenses, began the process of tricking her and seducing her to the evil side of things.  She continued her works combating forces of chaos and keeping order, but more and more the companions around her were less concerned about the morals for protecting the innocent.

These new companions and agents of the evil priests sent Octavia on a quest to kill a supposedly blackguard champion who was capturing children and selling them into slavery.  In a carefully orchestrated ruse, Octavia and her two cohorts raided the hideout and surprised the guards killing them all and releasing the children.  Unfortunately the supposed guards were really knights on a rescue mission and had only just arrived.  Both groups battled each other believing their foes to be the slavers.  The real slavers, in the pay of the evil priests, had already vacated the premises knowing that this carefully orchestrated encounter’s purpose was to have Octavia kill those too self-righteous knights. 

Her quest complete, Octavia was rewarded by her new god and was granted divine powers including her angel-like wings (only black) that could manifest at will whenever she wished.  In a cruel twist, her new master revealed his true identity and showed her proof of that the men slain in the slavers’ hideout were in the service of the God of Light. 




With the dawning realization of what she had done and the person she had become, Octavia’s heart was torn asunder and she mourned her transformation alone in solitude. During her seclusion while contemplating uncertainty of her fate, her two loyal cohorts were discovered and executed by knights seeking vengeance.  Even though they were guilty, she felt that her cohorts had also been tricked and did not deserve to die.  A vengeful anger quickly replaced sorrow and self pity; and she systematically stalked and hunted those knights.  When she found them each alone, she challenged and killed each one in mortal combat.  The paladins of the order these knights belonged to never had proof of her part in their executions, but they harbored suspicions that she might be responsible.  However they still wanted her head for her part in the slavers’ hideout slayings.

Her victories had proven her martial skill and the glories her new power could help her achieve.  But with these latest enemies’ deaths fresh and the passion for vengeance satiated, Octavia no longer felt driven and could not completely give herself over to the God of Tyranny and War and embrace him in worship. She still did not agree with the philosophy of the God of Light's self righteous knights and their arrogant brand of justice; if only they could see that the world is not black and white, but gray.




To escape the fate of an eternity of infernal servitude and constant battle with the champions of the God of Light, she sought to escape the divine plans for her destiny.  With the help of a powerful sorcerer and the fulfillment of a quest to secure his services and the powerful arcane artifact he needed for the ritual; she found a way to leave the blood on her hands behind.  As agreed the sorcerer opened a dimensional portal to another plane of existence and she went through ending up in a completely different universe.  Despite the significant change of her location, her powers remained undiminished, so she furled her wings away and walked among people of this new world still looking like the young woman that she had been before her fall towards evil. For years she remained inconspicuously observant of the culture and people of her new homeland and adjusted to the strange environment, preferring to remain anonymous until satisfied the dark god had not been able to find her.  This new realm apparently had given up worship of the more ancient deities and their power to interfere in her new life appeared to be nonexistent.  Feeling free, she allowed herself to determine her own destiny and set about doing just that. [/sblock]Other than the last part about determining her own destiny, not sure yet how she is going to be in Gotham and being a Superhero.  I also toned down the evil at the end to potentially start her on the path of salvation.

And as for game frequency, I was hoping for everyone to be checking and updating daily, but I realize that is unlikely to happen.


----------



## jkason (Jul 26, 2010)

With added PP and ep costs. As far as I can tell, Fighting Styles are just pre-picked groupings of feats; there's no extra benefit to them and no extra cost. For ease of reference, I just redid that section with the individual combat feats, then, since the end result's the same:

*Brick*

*PL:* 9 (135pp) 

*Abilities:* STR: 10 (+0) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 10 (+0) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 13 (+1) CHA: 14 (+2) 

*Skills:* Intimidate 8 (+10), Drive 1 (+3), Notice 3 (+4) 

*Feats:* Attack Focus (melee) 9, Attack Specialization (Heavy Pistol) 2, Chokehold, Diehard, Fast Overrun,  Improved Block 1, Improved Crit (Strike) 2, Improved Grab, Improved Grapple, Improved Overrun, Improved Pin, Interpose, Power Attack, Startle, Stunning Attack, Equipment 5

*Powers:* Immovable 8 (Unstoppable) (16 PP), Leaping 4 (4 PP), Protection 10 (Impervious) (20 PP), Strike 9 (Penetrating) (18 PP), Super-Strength 4 (8 PP)

*Combat:* Attack +0 (+4 Heavy Pistol, +9 Strike, +13 Grapple), Defense 18 (Tradeoff: Toughness), Init +2

*Saves:* Toughness +10 (Impervious, Tradeoff: Defense) Fortitude +9 Reflex +2 Will +1

*Equipment:* Binoculars (1ep), Cell Phone (1ep), Commlink (1ep), Flash Goggles (1ep), Flashlight (1ep), Gas Mask (1ep), Vehicle: Motorcycle (9ep), Heavy Pistol (8ep) (Stun Ammo (1ep) )

Abilities 11 + Skills 3 (12 Ranks) + Feats 30 + Powers 66 + Combat 16 + Saves 9 = 135pp[/QUOTE]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 26, 2010)

Revised and resubmitting for further review. 


*Dr. Kaltzov*

Vladimir Kaltzov, born grandson of one of the daughter of Grigori Rasputin, came to this world with something more in his head than the rest. He became a renown scientist during the time of the Czars, but when the rebellion exploded in his homeland, he was forced to flee his nation. His career and main findings were about the nature of chaos. It was when his travels took him to North America that he was financed by the government, and made several breakthroughs. However, the anti-Russian policy of the USA, made him hide most of his secrets to himself. He slowly became weary of people around him, and his lack of trust was mutual, the government withdrew its support and tried to jail the Russian scientist under the charges of conspiracy against justice and freedom. What the present administration wanted was to take the discoveries of Kaltzov.
Aware of that, Dr. Kaltzov employed his high technology and his knowledge in the construction of two powerful devices, to protect himself: Kaltzov's Chaos Disruptor and Kaltzov's Entropic magnifier. The first was a techno-glove, it has all type of wires and vials of liquid, and bubble and boil when the several functions are started. The glove can disrupt entropy, as its name states. It can disrupt gravity, disrupt matter, and even disrupt the continuity of space-time, effectively teleporting the wearer. The second invention is another glove-like apparatus, this is bigger and less manipulable. It can create a field of entropy, disrupting the structure of anything that comes through it. It can also be used to create shield that allows the wearer to breath normally, blocks mental intrusions, and deflects incoming attacks. 
With his inventions, Kaltzov got his founding from banks, but not in the usual way, he broke into them and stole the money. His plans ranged from global domination to masses control, overthrown government, and simply spread chaos all around. 
His twisted plans were spoiled several times, by some local heroes, but recently, his "master plan" was foiled by that group of heroes yet again. Dr. Chaos, as he was widely known, had built a giant version of his Kaltzov's Chaos Disruptor. Once it was operational, the device could simply phase entire buildings into any other locations in the solar system. It could disintegrate entire armies into nothingness, create fields of gravity so strong that it could compact entire cities, like if they were crushed under a colossal invisible foot. 
The heroes arrived to the hidden facilities of Dr. Chaos, and defeated all his minions and mercenaries, along with some supervillians he had recruited. In the last second, the leader of the heroes managed to take Dr. Chaos's devices out with a nullifying apparatus, and the heroes destroyed the gigantic Chaos Disruptor, while it was charging power to phase itself away from danger. In the explosion, the entire facilities were destroyed, but the people inside were teleported to random locations. Chaos found himself alone in the middle of Gotham city while the other heroes were gone, no one knows where. 
Kaltzov cackled, at least his defeat had shed some hope. But this organization, SHADOW started a war against the criminal organizations in Gothan city, and he was also a target of their attacks. 
Knowing better, Dr. Chaos felt that the defeat of those puny heroes was not so good for him as he would initially thought. Perhaps if he helped the heroes of the city in destroying SHADOW, he could resume his plans without their constant interruption!








```
Points summary												
Abilities	Combat	Saves	Skills	Feats	Powers	Drawback	Total					
18		0	9	18	25	72	-6		136					

PL	9	135										
												
Abilities	Pts	Score	Bonus									
Strength: 	0	10	0									
Dexterity: 	4	14	2									
Constitution: 	6	16	3									
Intelligence: 	8	18	4									
Wisdom: 	0	10	0									
Charisma: 	0	10	0									
												
Combat								
Attack: Melee: +0 ; Ranged: +1; Ranged: +7 (Blaster rifle); Kaltzov's Chaos bender (Blast): +9								
Damage: Melee: +0 ; Ranged: +8 (Blaster rifle); Kaltzov's Chaos bender(Blast): +9								
Grapple: +0									
Defense: +0; Kaltzov's shield generator: +9									
Initiative: 2								
												
Saves		Ranks	Abi	Power	Bonus								
Toughness 	0	0	9	9								
Fortitude	2	3	0	5								
Reflex		3	2	0	5								
Will		4	0	0	4								
												
												
Skills                               	Bonus	Ranks	PS									
Acrobatics                      	2	0	0									
Bluff                                	0	0	0									
Climb                             	0	0	0									
Computers                         	16	12	3									
Concentration                   	4	4	1									
Craft                                 	20	16	4									
Diplomacy                         	0	0	0									
Disable Device                     	16	12	3									
Disguise                           	0	0	0									
Drive                                	4	2	0.5									
Escape Artist                     	2	0	0									
Gather Inf                      	0	0	0									
Handle Animal                    	0	0	0									
Intimidate                      	0	0	0									
Investigate                     	15	10	2.5									
Knowledge                       	15	10	2.5									
Language                        	0	0	0									
Medicine                        	0	0	0									
Notice                             	0	0	0									
Perform                          	0	0	0									
Pilot                                 	2	0	0									
Profession                      	0	0	0									
Ride                                  	2	0	0									
Search                             	12	8	2									
Sense Motive                      	0	0	0									
Sleight of Hand                   	2	0	0									
Stealth                             	2	0	0									
Survival                           	0	0	0									
Swim                                	0	0	0									
												
Feats						Ranks/PS											
Defensive attack				1											
Accurate attack					1											
Improved aim					1											
Ranged Pin					1												
Master Plan					1											
Power attack					1											
Precise shot					2											
Quickdraw					2											
Assesment					1											
Attack specialization (Kaltzov's Chaos bender)	4
Attack specialization (Blaster riffle)		3											
Attack focus (ranged)				1
Equipment 					4											
2 power feats: 					2												
												
												
												
Powers								Rank	PS/Rnk?	PS	
								
-[Dev] Kaltzov's Chaos bender(45pp)				9	4	36									
Gravity control 						9	2	(18)									
Teleport 							5	2	(10)									
Blast 								9	2	(18)									
PF Teleport: Turnover												
PF Teleport: Change velocity

-[Dev] Kaltzov's shield generator (45pp)			9	4	36									
Shield 								9	1	(9)									
Protection 							9	2	(18)									
Immunity (suffocation(2), Gravity (2), Bullets (5))		9	1	(9)									
Mind Shield 							9	1	(9)									
																					
Both devices are hard to lose (Noted by the 4 pts/rank.)
	
												
												
Drawback	Extra points											
Noticiable Protection 1
Noticiable Shield     1	
Normal identity 4										
												
												
												
Equipment		Cost	Bonus										
Laptop			1											
Camara			1											
Com-link		1											
Night vision googles	1											
Parabolic microphone	1											
Binoculars		1											
Blaster rifle		16	has +8 dmg
```


----------



## jkason (Jul 26, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> I hoped for a group that at lest knows each other at the beginning... meeting each other the first time could easily fill 2 'issues'.




I think we should be generally able to come up with a decent backstory integration prior to the start of play. Actually, Dr. Kaltzov seems like a pretty workable point of intersection. He's a criminal ostensibly on a redemptive track. Sure, it's self-serving, but he doesn't have to be advertising that. So his shadowy background could account for his connection to Crucible and Octavia, his inventor background might even connect him to our battle suit character (either because he built the suit or helped repair it at some point in the past). 

I think someone also suggested that Brick might be the 'respectable one,' so that's a viable "in" there. I see Brick as having been mostly involved with cleaning up street-level crime, without much experience against more super menaces (let's face it: he's basically a guy who runs at things and hits them. Not exactly optimized to deal with shadowy conspiracies or evil geniuses). Kaltzov and his team help Brick facing those menaces and his association with them lends a tacit endorsement from a low-level 'local hero' while allowing him to keep a close eye on these new converts to 'good.'


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 26, 2010)

My character is also going to have a police background, ostensibly "testing" a new suit for use in crime-busting.  The aim is to garner public support for a whole uber-SWAT team.  Since (initially) only her employers know her real identity, she tends to skirt the line between law and street justice.


----------



## knightemplar (Jul 26, 2010)

Since we have a brick, I took up some of Voda's suggestions and drop my minor brick build and made her more of just a ranged attacker. I put the power costs up with descriptions to make sure I am doing it right. I have also increased my magic skills in case we meet someone immune to fire.


I do have a question though:


If I take the magic subskill as an alternate power to the hellfire control. If I had an opponent bound in the mystic bindings, if I chose to hit some one with the hellfire, would the opponent still be bound or would he be free because I used the alternate power?


*PL:* 9 (135pp) 

*Abilities:* STR: 16 (+3) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 16 (+3) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 10 (+0) CHA: 18 (+4) 

*Skills*: Bluff 4 (+13 w/attractive), Intimidate 4 (+8), Knowledge: Arcane Lore 8 (+8), Knowledge: Business 4 (+4); Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy 4 (+4), Notice 4 (+4), Sense Motive 4 (+4), 

*Feats:* Attractive, Diehard, Fearsome Presence 5 (25 ft DC 15), Lionheart, Precise Shot,

*Powers:* 

_Demonic Speech & Comprehension:_ Comprehend 3 (speak and understand all human languages, anyone understands no matter the language). Total cost: 5 (2 points per rank and -1 point for broad type human only). 

_Demonic Flight:_ Flight 3 (2,500 mph Power Loss when wings are bound). Total Cost: 3 (2 points per rank -1 points per rank for power loss)

_Demonic Fire:_ Hellfire Control 9 (Hellfire Flames Blast 9) /Alternate Power Hellfire Sword - Strike 9. Total Cost 19 (2 points per rank + 1 point for Alternate Power)

_Demonic Resistance:_ Immunity 10 (Life Support, Fire); Total Cost 10

_Demonic Warping:_ Insubstantial 4 (Incorporeal - flaw Tiring, Mental & Magic still affect her in Insubstantial)/Alternate Power: Teleport 6 (20 miles, extra accurate - flaw tiring); Total Cost 17 (Insubstantial 5 points per rank, -1 for Tiring flaw so 4 points per rank +1 point for Alternate Power)

_Demonic Skin:_ Protection 7 (Impervious). Total Cost: 14 (1 point per rank +1 per rank for Impervious). 

_Mystic Senses:_ Supersenses (Mystical Awareness); Total Cost 1 point.

_Witchcraft:_ Magic 9 (flaw Power Loss if unable to freely speak and gesture)/Alternate Power: Mystic Bindings - Snare 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Fog - Obscure 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Blast - Blast 9 Total Cost 11 ( 2 points per rank -1 per rank for power loss +2 points for Alternate Powers)

*Combat:* Attack +6 Defense 14 Init +0

*Saves*: Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0
Drawbacks: Power Loss (Holy Sites, Uncommon/Major) -3, Vulnerable (vs. Holy, Uncommon/Major) -3,

Abilities 24 + Skills 8 (32 Ranks) + Feats 9 + Powers 80 + Combat 20 + Saves 0 – Drawbacks -6 = 135pp


----------



## jkason (Jul 27, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> My character is also going to have a police background, ostensibly "testing" a new suit for use in crime-busting.  The aim is to garner public support for a whole uber-SWAT team.  Since (initially) only her employers know her real identity, she tends to skirt the line between law and street justice.




Hmmm, that might work into the whole credibility angle, actually. Perhaps all of us are part of some kind of pilot rehabilitation program ala Thunderbolts or Suicide Squad. The city's worked a deal with the 'shadier' team members (possibly at Dr. Kaltzov's request, in exchange for his help in designing the power suit?) to give them a wide berth if they agree to help with super menaces. Sheildmaiden would be the official / unofficial police liaison (like the suit, only her direct supervisors know of the police ties, otherwise disavowing the group). Brick's officially a vigilante, so even he could be there under some level of legal threat, and / or to help keep an eye on / keep the others 'in line.'


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 27, 2010)

I am still thinking about how I want to tie Octavia in.  I left her background ending with her walking the Earth observing.  I hope to get some time her soon to look at VV's character background to get something to spark.

Of course, still wondering what WD has to say about being Lawful Evil vs. Lawful Neutral.

*Edit:* Completely missed that you reviewed my sheet again in the text version.  Added two more points to Sense Motive.  I also clarified the Regeneration (Recovery Time)

As for only having Uncanny Dodge 2, she also has Combat Awareness and Eyes in Back of her Head.  I think she will be pretty hard to sneak up on and surprise.  Of course if I need Uncanny Dodge 3, I could trade a PP from Skills.  Opinions anyone?

I also read VV's Dr. Chaos background.  Octavia's nature, even when being Evil was not too fond of agents of Chaos, but if he is leaning more towards Tyranny and War, then she might have signed on as a mercenary super-villain.  That would assume she stays more evil and is not making much headway on the path to redemption.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 27, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> if he is leaning more towards Tyranny and War, then she might have signed on as a mercenary super-villain. That would assume she stays more evil and is not making much headway on the path to redemption.




That, he uses chaos, but he is not a chaotic character, all the contrary. He is planning on the stereotypical: *"Today its Gotham city; Tomorrow, THE WORLD! BUAHAHAHAHA!"*

Octavia might have been teleported away or near Dr. Chaos, that's up to you.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 27, 2010)

I envision her walking the Earth for more than a few years observing.  But she could have been drawn to Dr. Kaltsov just because some self-righteous vigilante super-hero wannabes are giving him a hard time.  She still doesn't like them in this new world either.

Her original draft of her background had her more motivated by a desire to increase her power.  She might not be above using Dr. Kaltsov to that end, playing the long con double-cross or just being content to reap rewards by helping him.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 28, 2010)

jkason said:


> ...
> 
> *Equipment:* Binoculars (1ep), Cell Phone (1ep), Commlink (1ep), Flash Goggles (1ep), Flashlight (1ep), Gas Mask (1ep), Vehicle: Motorcycle (9ep), Heavy Pistol (8ep) (Stun Ammo (1ep) )
> 
> ...



Character is fine. You didn't spend one equipment point.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 28, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> ...
> 
> If I take the magic subskill as an alternate power to the hellfire control. If I had an opponent bound in the mystic bindings, if I chose to hit some one with the hellfire, would the opponent still be bound or would he be free because I used the alternate power?
> 
> *...*




You are right. You could avoid this with the independent extra, but as the GM I prefer your build.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 28, 2010)

Please don't forget about my character's review of powers.   I'm still a little unsure of the set up.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 28, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Revised and resubmitting for further review.
> 
> 
> *Dr. Kaltzov*
> ...




Still don't get your skills. Maybe another player can help me, if it is right and I'm wrong.

Drawbacks:
Shield is a sustained power, so it is noticiable by default.
Please explain how the character qualifies for the Normal Identity drawback.

Background is now fine and compatible with the adventure.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 28, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> Please don't forget about my character's review of powers.   I'm still a little unsure of the set up.



Oops  Will do it tomorrow, it is late here.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 29, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Still don't get your skills. Maybe another player can help me, if it is right and I'm wrong.
> 
> Drawbacks:
> Shield is a sustained power, so it is noticiable by default.
> ...




Uhm, I think I added a couple more ranks than I should. Try now.

Then I'll add it to protection.

The last is easy, if he is private from his devices he is striped from all his special powers.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 29, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Uhm, I think I added a couple more ranks than I should. Try now.
> 
> Then I'll add it to protection.
> 
> The last is easy, if he is private from his devices he is striped from all his special powers.



You still have 0.5 PP / 2 PS to much.

You have it already added to protection.

Not having your devices makes you powerless is part of the Device container. It isn't enough for  normal identity. Maybe we could make a bad reputation drawback for you.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 29, 2010)

Review 1 b

*Crucible*

*PL:* 9 (135pp) 

*Abilities:* STR: 16 (+3) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 16 (+3) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 10 (+0) CHA: 18 (+4) ok

*Skills*: Bluff 4 (+13 w/attractive), Intimidate 4 (+8), Knowledge: Arcane Lore 8 (+8), Knowledge: Business 4 (+4); Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy 4 (+4), Notice 4 (+4), Sense Motive 4 (+4) ok

*Feats:* Attractive, Diehard, Fearsome Presence 5 (25 ft DC 15), Lionheart, Precise Shot ok

*Powers:* 

_Demonic Speech & Comprehension:_ Comprehend 3 (speak and understand all human languages, anyone understands no matter the language). Total cost: 5 (2 points per rank and -1 point for broad type human only). ok

_Demonic Flight:_ Flight 3 (2,500 mph Power Loss when wings are bound). Total Cost: 3 (2 points per rank -1 points per rank for power loss)
3*3=6, 6-1=5

_Demonic Fire:_ Hellfire Control 9 (Hellfire Flames Blast 9) /Alternate Power Hellfire Sword - Strike 9. Total Cost 19 (2 points per rank + 1 point for Alternate Power)
Don't need AP, because blast can be used without penality in melee. The different looks are just a special effect.

_Demonic Resistance:_ Immunity 10 (Life Support, Fire); Total Cost 10
Life Support=9, Fire=5; 9+5=14

_Demonic Warping:_ Insubstantial 4 (Incorporeal - flaw Tiring, Mental & Magic still affect her in Insubstantial)/Alternate Power: Teleport 6 (20 miles, extra accurate - flaw tiring); Total Cost 17 (Insubstantial 5 points per rank, -1 for Tiring flaw so 4 points per rank +1 point for Alternate Power) ok

_Demonic Skin:_ Protection 7 (Impervious). Total Cost: 14 (1 point per rank +1 per rank for Impervious). ok

_Mystic Senses:_ Supersenses (Mystical Awareness); Total Cost 1 point. ok

_Witchcraft:_ Magic 9 (flaw Power Loss if unable to freely speak and gesture)/Alternate Power: Mystic Bindings - Snare 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Fog - Obscure 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Blast - Blast 9 Total Cost 11 ( 2 points per rank -1 per rank for power loss +2 points for Alternate Powers)
Power loss is no -1 flaw, but a -1 point drawback. total cost: 19 PP

*Combat:* Attack +6 Defense 14 Init +0 ok

*Saves*: Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0 ok
*
Drawbacks:* Power Loss (Holy Sites, Uncommon/Major) -3, Vulnerable (vs. Holy, Uncommon/Major) -3 ok

Abilities 24 + Skills 8 (32 Ranks) + Feats 9 + Powers 80 + Combat 20 + Saves 0 – Drawbacks -6 = 135pp ok


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 29, 2010)

Review 6 b

(16 pp)
Str 10 0,0
Dex 12 +1, 2
Con 14 +2, 4
Int 14 +2, 4
Wis 16 +3, 6
Cha 10 0,0
right

(0 pp) Attack +0, Defense +0
right

(15 pp) Toughness +7
Fort +5, 3
Reflex +7, 6
Wil +9, 6
Toughness is paid in another section, abilities are added to bonus

(16 pp) Acrobatics 8, Drive 8, Investigate 8, Notice 8, Profession: Officer 8, Search 8, Sense Motive 8, Survival 8 
right

(22 pp) Acrobatic Bluff 1, Attack Focus (Melee) 5, Attack Focus (Ranged) 5, Benefit: Security Clearance 1, Elusive Target 1, Evasion 1, Improved Block 1, Improved Disarm 1, Jack of All Trades 1, Precise Shot 1, Takedown Attack 2, Track 2, Weapon Bind 1
23 points

Battle Suit:

(8 pp) Body Armor: Device 2 (Hard to Lose), Protection 5

Motorcycle:

(53 pp)
Device 13 [60 pts] (49) (hard to lose; Power Feat: Restricted (only people wearing 'linked' body armor)
(4) Communication 4 (radio, 1 mile)
(9) Vehicle: Str 15, Speed 5, Defense 10, Toughness 8, Size Medium (Power Feat: Alt Power)
(42) AP (Linked): Leaping 3 (3),  Protection 5 (10), Speed 1 (1), Deflect 5 (10), Enhanced Str +10 (10), Super-Senses 8 [darkvision, direction sense, distance sense, infrared, radio, time sense, track 2] (8).
(5) Plasma 5

--------------

My take on your powers:

Feat: Equipment 2 (+5 armor suit with special links for device)

Device (Power Armor) (Hard to loose) 10 (40)
Leaping 3 (3)
Protection 5 (Impervious bonus to armor suit only) (5)
Speed 1 (1)
Deflect 5 (10)
Enhanced  Str +10 (10)
Super-Senses 8 [darkvision, direction sense, distance  sense, infrared, radio, time sense, track 2] (8)
Plasma Control 5 (10)
Unused (3)

AP (1)
(4) Communication 4 (radio, 1 mile)
(2) Vehicle: Str 15, Speed 5, Defense 10, Toughness 8, Size Medium 
(1) Feature: Restricted to users with armor suit with special links.
(33) unspend (you could buy hidden weapons or a force fiels for the rider...)

Total Cost: 43 PP

Abilities 16 + Skills 16 (64 Ranks) + Feats 25 + Powers 41 + Combat 0 + Saves 15 – Drawbacks -0 = 113pp

suggested changes:
no attak focus but attack bonus +5 -> same effect
buy defense 11 -> Hits defense PL cap =22 PP

Abilities 16 + Skills 16 (64 Ranks) + Feats 15 + Powers 41 + Combat 32 + Saves 15 – Drawbacks -0 = 135pp


You don't reach your offensve caps. I suggest lowering saves and buying Feats: Attack Specialization (Plasma Control) and Attack Specialization (Unarmed)

Your character will be better at defense than toughness and your attacks more accurate than powerful.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 29, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> You still have 0.5 PP / 2 PS to much.
> 
> You have it already added to protection.
> 
> Not having your devices makes you powerless is part of the Device container. It isn't enough for  normal identity. Maybe we could make a bad reputation drawback for you.




Bad reputation? I didn't found it in the core manual. But it sounds good; or bad, depends on the view angle, heh.

I disagree with the normal reputation thing, here is the reason, copied from the core book.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 29, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Bad reputation? I didn't found it in the core manual. But it sounds good; or bad, depends on the view angle, heh.
> 
> I disagree with the normal reputation thing, here is the reason, copied from the core book.




I think your character isn't normal, even without the devices. With the blaster he is offensive still very capable. And the power armor takes some time to put on, your belt and weapon doesn't.
The sample gadgeteer in the core book lacks the drawback, too. (The battlesuit character has it.)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 29, 2010)

He is just a very smart guy. I can argue that anyone with one feat has the same attack bonus with the blaster. They are gloves, both devices, and I could rule that they take some calibration time before being operative each time you equip them. 
Or you could gift me with extra 4 points =P


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm afraid you lost me on the math, Walking Dad... :X


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 30, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> He is just a very smart guy. I can argue that anyone with one feat has the same attack bonus with the blaster. They are gloves, both devices, and I could rule that they take some calibration time before being operative each time you equip them.
> Or you could gift me with extra 4 points =P



For old tomes sake . But the gloves are clunky and obvious (strange control lights, slightly humming) and take a full round to equip.

I really start to dislike the normal identity drawback. You could make a Batman guy, give him one super-sense and the normal identity drawback for net -3 points.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 30, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> I'm afraid you lost me on the math, Walking Dad... :X



Where exactly? Powers? Totals?

What were your intended att and damage bonuses for Unarmed and Plasma Control? What was your intended Toughness total in full armor?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 30, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> For old tomes sake . But the gloves are clunky and obvious (strange control lights, slightly humming) and take a full round to equip.
> 
> I really start to dislike the normal identity drawback. You could make a Batman guy, give him one super-sense and the normal identity drawback for net -3 points.




I agree, I was thinking on something like this, with more buttons and lights and sparks of electricity.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 31, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Where exactly? Powers? Totals?
> 
> What were your intended att and damage bonuses for Unarmed and Plasma Control? What was your intended Toughness total in full armor?



Yes.

My intended Attack bonus was initially +5.  I envisioned the character being able to generate bolts of plasma as well as creating a 'Plasma Blade', but I think another character on the team has a similar shtick.

I intended this character to 'need' to use hand-held weapons rather than unarmed.  I also got the notion to give her a big tonfa/stun rod to wield alongside her shield.

I guess I'm still not 100% understating where a 'good' score in a stat lies versus 'effective'.  You suggested I lower my saves, but will they be TOO low?  What IS too low?

Should I rewrite the vision I intended?

FWIW, I agree with just about everything you've changed; I can't resist tweaking here and there but I really don't know what to tweak.


----------



## knightemplar (Jul 31, 2010)

Knocked the abilities down more, removed a skill and took out a couple of feats. 

*Crucible*

*PL*: 9 (135pp) 

*Abilities*: STR: 14 (+2) DEX: 12 (+1) CON: 14 (+2) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 10 (+0) CHA: 16 (+3) 

*Skills:* Bluff 4 (+12 w/attractive), Intimidate 4 (+7), Knowledge: Arcane Lore 4 (+4), Knowledge: Business 4 (+4); Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy 4 (+4), Notice 4 (+4), Sense Motive 4 (+4) 

*Feats:* Attractive, Fearsome Presence 3 (15 ft DC 13), Precise Shot 

*Powers:* 

_Demonic Speech & Comprehension:_ Comprehend 3 (speak and understand all human languages, anyone understands no matter the language). Total cost: 5 (2 points per rank and -1 point for broad type human only). 

_Demonic Flight:_ Flight 3 (50 mph Power Loss when wings are bound). Total Cost: 5 (2 points per rank -1 point for power loss)


_Demonic Fire:_ Hellfire Control 9 (Hellfire Flames Blast 9)Total Cost 18 (2 points per rank)

_Demonic Resistance:_ Immunity 10 (Life Support, Fire); Total Cost 14

_Demonic Warping:_ Insubstantial 4 (Incorporeal - flaw Tiring, Mental & Magic still affect her in Insubstantial)/Alternate Power: Teleport 6 (20 miles, extra accurate - flaw tiring); Total Cost 17 (Insubstantial 5 points per rank, -1 for Tiring flaw so 4 points per rank +1 point for Alternate Power) 

_Demonic Skin:_ Protection 7 (Impervious). Total Cost: 14 (1 point per rank +1 per rank for Impervious). 

_Mystic Senses:_ Supersenses (Mystical Awareness); Total Cost 1 point. 

_Witchcraft:_ Magic 9 (flaw Power Loss if unable to freely speak and gesture)/Alternate Power: Mystic Bindings - Snare 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Fog - Obscure 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Blast - Blast 9 Total Cost 18 ( 2 points per rank -1 point for power loss +2 points for Alternate Powers)

*Combat*: Attack +6 Defense 14 Init +0 

*Saves*: Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0 

*Drawbacks*: Power Loss (Holy Sites, Uncommon/Major) -3, Vulnerable (vs. Holy, Uncommon/Major) -3 

Abilities 16 + Skills 7 (28 Ranks) + Feats 5 + Powers 93 + Combat 20 + Saves 0 – Drawbacks -6 = 135pp


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 1, 2010)

Please post your most recent character sheets (but no question or comments) in the link, for easier reviewing. Thanks.

Link:
[RG] M&M 2nd: Gotham Squires


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 1, 2010)

Posted in the RG thread.

I am wondering if Dr. Kaltzov is going to respond about integrating Fallen Angel's recent history into his current plans for domination. _<But I suspect he is too busy thinking about swashbuckling at the moment. >_

___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah! I'm totally up to it. Thought I had already said yes to that.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 2, 2010)

Upon reflection, I enjoyed working on this character, but in the end, I'm not going to have the time to dedicate to it for at least a month... I'm gearing up to become a Student again.  So, I think I must respectfully withdraw from this PbP. :I


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok, real life first. In that spirit, I will continue the reviewing on Wednesday, when my kids are not longer at home (summer vacation).


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 2, 2010)

@VV;
Okay, other than the "yes".  Anything else you want to give me on recent history for Dr. Kaltzov for Octavia to work with.

ie. She answers an ad in the local newspaper.  "Local mastermind criminal seeks SWF, non-smoker, for nefarious activities, long walks, and global domination.  Dog owners, need not apply.  Must be able to be partially evil at least."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks like I got 4 players. I changed the tile of the thread slightly to look for a 5th, but I'm fine with 4, too. I tried to do some animated style picks of the characters. Here are the males.

Edit: Moved pics to the RG.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2010)

And the females.

Edit: Moved pics to the RG.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2010)

*Review 1

Crucible*

...

*Powers:* 

...

_Demonic Flight:_ Flight 3 (50 mph Power Loss when wings are  bound). Total Cost: 5 (2 points per rank -1 point for power loss) 
Drawback: Power Loss [if wings are immobilized; Common, Minor; -2pp]
You got 1 PP more 
 
...

_Demonic Skin:_ Protection 7 (Impervious). Total Cost: 14 (1 point  per rank +1 per rank for Impervious). you only need 5 ranks to gain your toughness (impervious) +7 total. You have 2 PP more.

_..._

_Witchcraft:_ Magic 9 (flaw Power Loss if unable to freely speak  and gesture)/Alternate Power: Mystic Bindings - Snare 9/Alternate Power:  Mystic Fog - Obscure 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Blast - Blast 9 Total  Cost 18 ( 2 points per rank -1 point for power loss +2 points for  Alternate Powers) 18-1+2= 19

*...*

*Saves*: Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0
Why do you have Fort +8 and not +2?

*...*

Rest is fine.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2010)

*Review 2

Brick*

... looks fine


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 4, 2010)

Not sure what your pictures are for, but I like mine better.   If you need a full body picture just tell me the size and I will upload it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 4, 2010)

I like mine too, but thanks anyway WD. As for the working with Octavia, there's not much to lure a freaking winged demigod of other plane. Money is just not enought, he must offer her something significant, and thus must know something about her past, but there is no way Dr Kaltzov can know that if she doesn't tell him. I'll need a little imput from your part.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 4, 2010)

In short he would have to offer her power or a chance for her to obtain more.

BTW the wings manifest when she wants to fly, normally she walks around normally. I figure that's not a drawback or bonus, but if it costs a PP let me know WD.

She does believe in shades of gray and doesn't appreciate self righteous vigilante characters trying to disrupt an entrepreneurial type individual.  

After reading her background and this little bit, does that help?  Maybe he wasn't entirely truthful when he first met her and convinced her to help.  later on she didn't feel betrayed but rather opted to use him back.  So maybe they both have a wary alliance of sorts based on a lie or two that they both know about but choose to let it be a facade of convenience.

Any of this make sense?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 4, 2010)

Perfect sense. Kaltzov offered her to create a device able to boost her divine powers, in exchange to keep those bugging heroes out of his lab, while he built his mega super thingy. He was planning to actually phase her out of that plane when he was done, but the heroes stick their nose in his plans and now he ends up needing her more than he thought, since these SHADOW guys appeared.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 4, 2010)

Works for me.  I will add that to her background when I can.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 5, 2010)

As I said, this game will be heavily influenced by the animated universe line. Seeing your characters (and posting pics of the NPCs) in this style will help me finding the right mood. I want this game to be a superhero / comicbook game, not quasi-real people with powers in the real world (there are better settings for this).

BTW, how will your characters arrive in Gotham? Ship, car, train, or plane?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 5, 2010)

Review 3

*Octavia, "Fallen Angel"*

*PL 9  (135=22+16+17+0+42+38)* ok

*Powers (42PP)*
Flight 3 (Power loss Drawback: need wings) (5PP) only 4, see crucible review
Immunity 3 (Aging, Disease, Poison) (3PP) ok
Protection (Impervious) 5 (10PP) ok
Regeneration 3 (Recovery Rate 3) (3PP) Each damage condition (Bruised, Injured, Unconscious, Staggered, and Disabled) requires a separate application of Regeneration ranks. Please specify.
Device Chain 4 (12PP) (Drawback: Easy to Lose)
-         Strike 4 (4pp)
-         Accurate 7 (7pp)
-         Improved Disarm (1pp)
-         Improved Trip (1pp)
-         Choke-hold (1pp)
-         Grapple Finesse (1pp)
-         Improved Grab (1pp)
-         Improved Grapple (1pp)
-         Improved Throw (1pp)
-         Stunning Attack (1pp)
-         Improved Pin (1pp) ok
Device Sceptre 3 (9PP) (Drawback: Easy to lose)
-         Blast 5 (Divine Energy Ray) (10pp)
-         Accurate 5 (5pp) ok

Notes:
I personally don't like the combination of massive ranks in dodge plus uncanny dodge to avoid the straight defense point cost. I will not veto it, but a flashbang grenade could seriously 'hurt' your character.
Same goes for the combat abilities linked to the device itself. If your character got disarmed and someoneelse picks the weapons up...

Minions will not use the tactics, but professional villains will maybe...


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 5, 2010)

Review 4

Dr Kaltzof


```
Points summary                                                
Abilities    Combat    Saves    Skills    Feats    Powers    Drawback    Total                    
18        0    9    18    25    72    -6        136                    
[COLOR=Lime]ok[/COLOR]

PL    9    135              [COLOR=Lime]ok[/COLOR]                          
                                                
Abilities    Pts    Score    Bonus                                    
Strength:     0    10    0                                    
Dexterity:     4    14    2                                    
Constitution:     6    16    3                                    
Intelligence:     8    18    4                                    
Wisdom:     0    10    0                                    
Charisma:     0    10    0        [COLOR=Lime]ok[/COLOR]                            
                                                
Combat                                
Attack: Melee: +0 ; Ranged: +1; Ranged: +7 (Blaster rifle); Kaltzov's Chaos bender (Blast): +9                                
Damage: Melee: +0 ; Ranged: +8 (Blaster rifle); Kaltzov's Chaos bender(Blast): +9                                
Grapple: +0                                    
Defense: +0; Kaltzov's shield generator: +9                                    
Initiative: 2                               [COLOR=Lime] ok[/COLOR]
                                                
Saves        Ranks    Abi    Power    Bonus                                
Toughness     0    0    9    9                                
Fortitude    2    3    0    5                                
Reflex        3    2    0    5                                
Will        4    0    0    4          [COLOR=Lime] ok[/COLOR]                     
                                                
                                                
Skills                                   Bonus    Ranks    PS                                    
Acrobatics                          2    0    0                                    
Bluff                                    0    0    0                                    
Climb                                 0    0    0                                    
Computers                             16    12    3                                    
Concentration                       4    4    1                                    
Craft                                     20    16    4                                    
Diplomacy                             0    0    0                                    
Disable Device                         16    12    3                                    
Disguise                               0    0    0                                    
Drive                                    4    2    0.5                                    
Escape Artist                         2    0    0                                    
Gather Inf                          0    0    0                                    
Handle Animal                        0    0    0                                    
Intimidate                          0    0    0                                    
Investigate                         15    10    2.5                                    
Knowledge                           15    10    2.5                                    
Language                            0    0    0                                    
Medicine                            0    0    0                                    
Notice                                 0    0    0                                    
Perform                              0    0    0                                    
Pilot                                     2    0    0                                    
Profession                          0    0    0                                    
Ride                                      2    0    0                                    
Search                                 12    8    2                                    
Sense Motive                          0    0    0                                    
Sleight of Hand                       2    0    0                                    
Stealth                                 2    0    0                                    
Survival                               0    0    0                                    
Swim                                    0    0    0                                    
[COLOR=Red]skills add up to 18,5 PP[/COLOR]

                                               
Feats                        Ranks/PS                                            
Defensive attack                1                                            
Accurate attack                    1                                            
Improved aim                    1                                            
Ranged Pin                    1                                                
Master Plan                    1                                            
Power attack                    1                                            
Precise shot                    2                                            
Quickdraw                    2                                            
Assesment                    1                                            
Attack specialization (Kaltzov's Chaos bender)    4
Attack specialization (Blaster riffle)        3                                            
Attack focus (ranged)                1
Equipment                     4  [COLOR=Red]need 5 for chosen equipment                             [/COLOR]          
2 power feats:                     2                                                
[COLOR=Cyan]power feats should by bought as part of the device[/COLOR]                                                
                                                
                                                
Powers                                Rank    PS/Rnk?    PS    
                                
-[Dev] Kaltzov's Chaos bender(45pp)                9    4    36                                    
Gravity control                         9    2    (18)                                    
Teleport                             5    2    (10)                                    
Blast                                 9    2    (18)                                    
PF Teleport: Turnover                                                
PF Teleport: Change velocity [COLOR=Red]costs add up to 46 PP[/COLOR]

-[Dev] Kaltzov's shield generator (45pp)            9    4    36                                    
Shield                                 9    1    (9)                                    
Protection                             9    2    (18)                                    
Immunity (suffocation(2), Gravit[COLOR=Cyan]ic[/COLOR] (2), Bullets (5))        9    1    (9)                                    
Mind Shield                             9    1    (9) [COLOR=Lime]ok[/COLOR]                                   
                                                                                    
Both devices are hard to lose (Noted by the 4 pts/rank.)
    
                                                
                                                
Drawback    Extra points                                            
Noticiable Protection 1 
Noticiable Shield     1 [COLOR=Red]not possible[/COLOR] 
Normal identity 4                                        
                                                
                                                
                                                
Equipment        Cost    Bonus                                        
Laptop            1                                            
Camara            1                                            
Com-link        1                                            
Night vision googles    1                                            
Parabolic microphone    1                                            
Binoculars        1                                            
Blaster rifle        16    has +8 dmg   
[COLOR=Cyan]3 EP unspent[/COLOR]
```


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2010)

WD;
I reworked it and changed some more.
Fixed Flight
Dropped Regeneration completely
Dropped Martial Strike and Attack Specialization Unarmed
Dropped Skill Sleight of Hand
Reduced Escape Artist
Gained +20PP

Spent them as follows:
+6 to Will Save
+4 to Device Chain took out drawback.  Now it manifests divinely when she uses it.
+8 for Invisibility 2
+2 to increase Improved Initiative to 4

Please review again.

Oh, most likely she either flew to Gotham on her own, or rode along with Dr. Khaltzov to protect him and plot along the way.

--------------------
VV;
Added this to the background:
In her travels of this new realm, Octavia came across someone who could offer her a chance to potentially increase her power and help defend herself better should the minions of the God of Tyranny ever find her.  This Dr. Kaltzov, an entrepreneurial type individual, was amenable to such an arrangement. Despite him not being entirely truthful when he first met her about his true intentions and mastermind plans, she was not bothered this as she was planning to only use him in return anyway.  They both have a wary alliance of sorts based on a lie or two that they both know about, yet choose to let it be a facade of convenience.  Dr. Kaltzov offered to create a device able to boost her divine powers, in exchange to keep those bugging heroes out of his lab.  Everything was derailed by these self-righteous vigilantes putting their noses where they did not belong.  With everything in disarray another chaotic menace, SHADOW, threatens to interfere with their collective plans and they decide to head to Gotham to do something about it.


----------



## jkason (Aug 5, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> As I said, this game will be heavily influenced by the animated universe line. Seeing your characters (and posting pics of the NPCs) in this style will help me finding the right mood. I want this game to be a superhero / comicbook game, not quasi-real people with powers in the real world (there are better settings for this).
> 
> BTW, how will your characters arrive in Gotham? Ship, car, train, or plane?




Well, Brick's meant to have grown up in Gotham, though he owns a motorcycle if there's some place specific in town he's supposed to be.

Also, not sure how his present background fits in with what's being developed for Octavia and Dr. Kaltzov. They're both still sounding pretty evil (each waiting to turn on the other). Like I said, it wouldn't be much to change Brick's background such that he fell in with 'the wrong crowd' as a means of protecting his family; just need to know that's where he should be coming from. It's looking like the 'bad guys are trying to reform' angle I'd thrown out there is generally not happening, and this is more a group of lesser villains trying to keep from being overrun?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 5, 2010)

Fixed errors I think.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2010)

jkason said:


> Also, not sure how his present background fits in with what's being developed for Octavia and Dr. Kaltzov. They're both still sounding pretty evil (each waiting to turn on the other). Like I said, it wouldn't be much to change Brick's background such that he fell in with 'the wrong crowd' as a means of protecting his family; just need to know that's where he should be coming from. It's looking like the 'bad guys are trying to reform' angle I'd thrown out there is generally not happening, and this is more a group of lesser villains trying to keep from being overrun?



I am not considering her truly evil and she doesn't either, since she fled from such to get to this world.  Everyone has secrets and she and Dr. Kaltzov have theirs.  They probably know they cannot trust the other in the end.  They prefer the law and order of things to protect them so they can take advantage of the stability.  Chaotic forces of evil disrupt that and those guys need to be dealt with.  And the goody-goody-two shoe hero vigilantes are not much better, taking the law into their own hands and not minding their own business.  I don't think neither Octavia nor Dr. Kaltzov are in the habit of killing people indiscriminately or harming children.  They are not assassins for hire either.

So I don't think you need to worry too much about getting Brick to fit in.  If he isn't too self righteous and minds his own business when it comes to personal affairs, he and Octavia can get along okay on mutual respect and a common goal against SHADOW.  And a little intra-party conflict helps keep things interesting.


----------



## jkason (Aug 5, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> So I don't think you need to worry too much about getting Brick to fit in.  If he isn't too self righteous and minds his own business when it comes to personal affairs, he and Octavia can get along okay on mutual respect and a common goal against SHADOW.  And a little intra-party conflict helps keep things interesting.




Oh, I'm definitely not opposed to personalities bumping against one another within the group or 'uneasy alliances' or whatnot. I was mostly just trying to wrap my head around how that alliance formed. I suppose it could be enough if Octavia and Dr. Kaltzov helped Brick against some SHADOW forces. I could see him feeling a level of loyalty to them for that, even if he's getting the feeling they have some hidden motivations. And he's designed to not be especially effective against such a large organization, so the fact that he doesn't have resources without them could be enough of a reason why he stays even after he realizes they aren't exactly 'his kind of people.'


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 6, 2010)

I added some maps to the RG.

----

Review Octavia (final)

*Octavia, "Fallen Angel"*

*PL 9  (135=22+22+13+0+50+28)* ok
*Abilities (22PP)* Str 10; Dex 18; Con 16; Int 10; Wis 16; Cha 12 ok

*Saves (22PP)*
Tough: 8 (0PP)
Reflex: 14 (10PP)
Fortitude: 5 (2PP)
Will 13 (10PP) ok

*Combat (0PP)*
Initiative: +20 
Defense: +10(0 FF) 
Attacks: Sceptre +12; Chain +14 ok

*Skills (13PP)*
Diplomacy +11 (10 ranks)
Escape Artist +8 (4 ranks)
Notice +17 (14 ranks)
Sense Motive +17 (14 ranks)
Stealth +14 (10 ranks) ok

*Powers (50PP)*
Flight 3 (Power loss Drawback:if wings are immobilized; Common, Minor; -2pp) (4PP) ok
Immunity 3 (Aging, Disease, Poison) (3PP) ok
Protection (Impervious) 5 (10PP) ok
Invisibility 2 (All visual Senses) (8PP)
- Close Range Feat (+1PP) (Reduces Acute Sense range to 5ft)
- Drawback: Passive (-1PP) (Unactivated after attacking) ok
 Device Chain 4 (16PP) (Drawback: Hard to Lose)
-         Strike 4 (4pp)
-         Accurate 7 (7pp)
-         Improved Disarm (1pp)
-         Improved Trip (1pp)
-         Choke-hold (1pp)
-         Grapple Finesse (1pp)
-         Improved Grab (1pp)
-         Improved Grapple (1pp)
-         Improved Throw (1pp)
-         Stunning Attack (1pp)
-         Improved Pin (1pp) ok
Device Sceptre 3 (9PP) (Drawback: Easy to lose)
-         Blast 5 (Divine Energy Ray) (10pp)
-         Accurate 5 (5pp) ok (please include the device ranks for the Scepter)

*Feats (28)*
Dodge 10
Attack Specialization 1 (Sceptre)
Improved Initiative 4
Evasion 2
Super-senses (Darkvision)
Combat Reflexes 1
Defensive Strike
Eye-in Back of Head
Counter-attack
Improved Opportunity
Uncanny Dodge 2 (Visual, Audio)
Power Attack
Deadly Aim
Combat Awareness ok

approved! See my minor change in the power section


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 6, 2010)

Review *Dr. Kaltzov* 2

Notes only this time. The rest is approved



Still 3 Equipment points unused.
Please specify the noticeable effect of immunity and protection.
Please specify the Trait of the Boost Power.
Note that your immunity is versus attacks with the gravitic keyword, not versus gravity generally. Immunity (Falling) costs 5 PP, for example.
----

Waiting for the changes on Crucible.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5268694-post103.html


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 6, 2010)

Done. I noticed the difference on the immunity, it's just to save from my own powers.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 6, 2010)

WD; Fixed and ready to go.


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 6, 2010)

*Review 1*

*Crucible*

...

*Powers:* 

...

_Demonic Flight:_ Flight 3 (50 mph Power Loss when wings are bound). Total Cost: 5 (2 points per rank -1 point for power loss) 
Drawback: Power Loss [if wings are immobilized; Common, Minor; -2pp]
You got 1 PP more 

Take the 1 point from here and move it to cover the mistake in witchcraft. 


...

_Demonic Skin:_ Protection 7 (Impervious). Total Cost: 14 (1 point per rank +1 per rank for Impervious). you only need 5 ranks to gain your toughness (impervious) +7 total. You have 2 PP more.

Moving the 2 pp back to skills. Increase Knowledge arcane to 8 (+8) and Intimidate 8 (+11).


_..._

_Witchcraft:_ Magic 9 (flaw Power Loss if unable to freely speak and gesture)/Alternate Power: Mystic Bindings - Snare 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Fog - Obscure 9/Alternate Power: Mystic Blast - Blast 9 Total Cost 18 ( 2 points per rank -1 point for power loss +2 points for Alternate Powers) 18-1+2= 19

Power Point moved from extra in flight to cover the 1 point. 


*...*

*Saves*: Toughness +7 (7 Impervious) Fortitude +8 Reflex +2 Will +0
Why do you have Fort +8 and not +2?

Mistake when I copied and adjusted. Sorry. 


*...*

Rest is fine.

Readjusted the main entry on RG with the changes and fixes. Thanks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok, I will start an IC thread after the weekend!

Notes:


You can always add some (realistic) details to my descriptions.
I will not use maps for combats.
If you want details for supersenses, ask! I'm not thinking you are scanning everything to minute details each second a day.
Don't forget take 10 and that you can use it against minions for combat rolls.
Please make an spoilerblock with your base informations (combat stats, hurt levels, saves, ...) and attach it to your IC posts. This is very helpful for combat encounters.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 10, 2010)

Is it too late to come crawling back?  I think Shieldmaiden deserves a chance to play out, given that I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes you can. I will post the first IC post for the other characters in a few hours and will introduce your character once she is ready. Can you post her latest incarnation to the RG?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2010)

First IC post is online. I decided that everyone bur Brick is known to each other. I also chose a neighberhood for Brick. If anything I post about your characters is horribly against what you imagined for him, please object immediatly in the OOC thread.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 10, 2010)

Ummm. WD, I cannot find the new thread. Can you link it here? Thanks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2010)

All links are in the first post of the partaking threads.

[IC] M&M 2nd: Gotham Squires
 







*OOC:*


 M&M 2nd: Gotham Squires













*OOC:*



[RG] M&M 2nd: Gotham Squires


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks, I must be blind.  I looked under Playing the Game before asking and did not see it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2010)

My suggestions (Review)

_*Shieldmaiden*_

(16 pp)
Str 10 0,0
Dex 12 +1, 2
Con 14 +2, 4
Int 14 +2, 4
Wis 16 +3, 6
Cha 10 0,0
right

(30 pp) Attack +5, Defense +10
 Att melee (+5), ranged (+5), Plasma Control (+11)


(15 pp) Toughness +7
Fort +5, 3
Reflex +7, 6
Wil +9, 6 ok

(16 pp) Acrobatics 8, Drive 8, Investigate 8, Notice 8, Profession: Officer 8, Search 8, Sense Motive 8, Survival 8 ok

(15 pp) Acrobatic Bluff 1, Benefit: Security Clearance 1, Elusive Target  1, Evasion 1, Equipment 2 (+5 armor suit with special links for device), Improved  Block 1, Improved Disarm 1, Jack of All Trades  1, Precise Shot 1,  Takedown Attack 2, Track 2, Weapon Bind 1 ok

Device (Power Armor) (Hard to lose) 10 (40)
Leaping 3 (3)
Protection 5 (Impervious bonus to armor suit only) (5)
Speed 1 (1)
Deflect 5 (10)
Enhanced  Str +10 (10)
Super-Senses 8 [darkvision, direction sense, distance  sense, infrared, radio, time sense, track 2] (8)
Plasma Control 5 (10)
Expanded Feats: Attack Specialization (Plasma Control) 3 (3)

AP (1)
(4) Communication 4 (radio, 1 mile)
(2) Vehicle: Str 15, Speed 5, Defense 10, Toughness 8, Size Medium 
(1) Feature: Restricted to users with armor suit with special links.
_(33) unspent (do these points apply to the vehicle only, armor only, or the rider?)_ only to vehicle mode. You could add life support, flight or regeneration (for self-repair, once in vehicle mode).

Total Cost: 41 PP

Drawback:
Normal Identity 4

Abilities 16 + Skills 16 (64 Ranks) + Feats 15 + Powers 41 + Combat 30 + Saves 15 – Drawbacks -4 = 129pp

Your attack PL is 8, Defense is 8.5. But you have 6 unspent points.

One feat in attack spec (plasma) and 1 more defense (or the roll with the blow feat) will make her PL 9.

Your melee is only PL5 at the moment. With a chain saw you would have PL8.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 11, 2010)

Cool.  Can I add pretty much ANY super-power (within logical reason) to the bike?  Like super-speed (jet powered turbo boost, limited duration), some extra cop-style weapons maybe...

OH.  MY.  GOD.

I forgot about this gem... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCItnKrXvMM]YouTube - ‪Street Hawk: Intro‬‎[/ame]

And I found this:
Mounted on the front of bike is a high energy particle beam emitting a  bright red laser ray. (In the TV movie, the ray was blue). It had two  settings. Maximum charge stopped a ten-ton truck. Reduced power setting  stunned/immobilized a suspect.

It also shot rubber slugs and later .50 caliber machine gun rounds.

The motorcycle also has a hyper-thrust mode which increased the bikes speed and vertical lift for jumping over objects.

The motorcycle maximum speed is 300 mph.

When pursued the Street Hawk could perform a 360 degree aerial flip which placed the bike directly behind its pursuer.

WANT!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> Cool.  Can I add pretty much ANY super-power (within logical reason) to the bike?  Like super-speed (jet powered turbo boost, limited duration), some extra cop-style weapons maybe...
> 
> ...




Yes you can


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 11, 2010)

_Now Plotting Strategy..._

Also, I don't mind "needing" to use weapons, as that was the plan all along.

_One feat in attack spec (plasma) and 1 more defense (or the roll with the blow feat) will make her PL 9._ -- I will update this on my sheet in the RG.

Also, this could just be semantic, but as I read the character sheet,I get the impression that my Device is a Power Armor that can change into a bike.  The not-so-original concept calls for a bike that's pretty much a normal bike until it merges with the special body armor, ie the super-powers are a result of the transformation and can't be accessed in Bike mode.  This would allow (restrict?) my girl to wearing the generic body armor without all of her abilities until the transformation.

Having Plasma that "high"... is that good/too good?  Unlike most supers, her Plasma attack wasn't "designed" to be used on a regular basis (kinda like Iron Man's Unibeam), though there's no "real" reason she couldn't... unless I say so, right?  I'd like to have that power available in Bike mode... I will shamelessly steal the Street Hawk idea, and to add a Stun power (in both modes) would be cool as well.

Adding Friction Control would be very interesting; I could represent it in old-school spy fashion by dropping a liquid (super-sticky glue, for example, or oil slicks) out the back.  I love this idea, actually.

Back to Robot Mode: I used the Deflect power to represent an actual "shield" on the mecha... basically a "force" buckler.  Should I make this change by changing it up to Shield 5, AP Deflect 5 (all ranged attacks)?

I made things more complicated for myself by breaking up point pools, so I would still like your help.   Character is updated in the RG.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm currently waiting for Dr Chaos & Crucible.

@herobizkit: Nice ideas. Please try to build yourself first and make clear whwere the extra points for device can come from. Also try to hit your PL caps, it could become frustrating in combat scenes for you otherwise. I will gladly help you to modify/streamline your ideas.

@jkason:
Bruno Mannheim is the leader of "INTERGANG," A vast criminal organization whose members infiltrate every level of METROPOLIS. Anyone from a key member of the mayor's staff to a copy boy in the DAILY PLANET bullpen might be a spy for INTERGANG. INTERGANG agents are secretive, fanatically loyal and known only to themselves. INTERGANG pulls sophisticated robberies using highly advanced weaponry. They also sell those weapons in GOTHAM.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 12, 2010)

@Walkingdad: Okay, SIGH, I'll do the math MYSELF.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 12, 2010)

The math isn't the problem, but you have to shave some PP from the other categories to improve your device. And this should be your decision. I will not delete some skills of you, without asking.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> I think Octavia's powers are magical by nature, so Crucible should be  able to detect something (like Sentinels can sense mutants, even if they  don't use their powers at the moment.



I got no problem with this, makes sense if you consider the character I based it on was from a D&D like setting to begin with.

To clarify a what if scenario: While she is Invisible, would she be able to be seen and/or tracked because of it?  Or would the person with super-senses just detect a source of magic energy is in the area?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 12, 2010)

Similar to D&D: Sensing that there is something, but not pinpoint... I think. Your invisibility affects only visible senses. I think Crucible's sense is mental, but no targeting sense.

Makes sense?


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2010)

Perfect sense from my common senses, if I sense what Crucible is sensing corectly. Just my two cents.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 12, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> The math isn't the problem, but you have to shave some PP from the other categories to improve your device. And this should be your decision. I will not delete some skills of you, without asking.



And by this, you mean reduce PP to up my Device skill to give more points to manipulate the Device powers? :X

AM I the ONLY one that is finding this ridiculously hard?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2010)

Or you have to shave something from your existing Device powers. At least 2 PP for AP: Stun and AP: Friction Control as alternate powers of plasma control.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2010)

I will try a faster pace, but will wait a bit more for Dr Chaos answer.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 13, 2010)

Well go figure, VV hasn't been active much in any of our games.  Not sure what the deal is.

I say keep it moving.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2010)

He posted today in another game, so I will wait a bit. Expect a new post in 5hrs.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 14, 2010)

Very eventful weekend. Will make a big post on Monday.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 18, 2010)

Ugh.  I'm so bogged down with the math of this damn system.  I don't know when I'm ever going to get it done.

I'm suffering from the inability to create a character from scratch and learn the system at the same time.  And with every new creative idea, the math goes south again.

_*FRUSTRATED!*_


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2010)

Perhaps you should try a (mechanically) simpler concept first? I would like to help, but I don't know your priorities. And take your time, I will find a way to fit you in, how long it takes


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 19, 2010)

Submitted for FINAL Approval:

_*Shieldmaiden*_

*[16 pp] ABILITIES:*
(0) Str 10 0
(2) Dex 12 +1
(4) Con 14 +2
(4) Int 14 +2
(6) Wis 16 +3
(0) Cha 10 0

*[34 pp] COMBAT:*
(14) Attack +7
(20) Defense +10
Attacks:  Melee (+7), Ranged (+7), Plasma Control (+13)

*[8 pp] SAVES:*
(0) Toughness +7 (Con +2, Protection 5)
(3) Fort +5
(4) Reflex +5
(1) Will +4

*[16 pp] SKILLS:* (2pp per 8 ranks) Acrobatics 8, Drive 8, Investigate 8, Notice 8, Profession: Officer 8, Search 8, Sense Motive 8, Survival 8

*[15 pp] FEATS:*
Acrobatic Bluff 1, Benefit: Security Clearance 1, Elusive Target 1, Evasion 1, Equipment 2 (+5 armor suit with special links for device), Improved Block 1, Improved Disarm 1, Jack of All Trades 1, Precise Shot 1, Takedown Attack 2, Track 2, Weapon Bind 1 ok

_Power Armor Mode_
*[49 pp] Device 12:* Power Armor (Hard to lose); (1) Feature: Restricted (to users with special armor links) [grants 60pp towards Powers]

(5) Morph 4 (into motorcycle; PF Metamorph)
(3) Leaping 3
(5) Protection 5 (Impervious bonus to armor suit only)
(1) Speed 1
(10) Deflect 5 
(10) Enhanced Str +10
(8) Super-Senses 8 [darkvision, direction sense, distance sense, infrared, radio, time sense, track 2]
(11) Plasma Control 5 (PF: Homing 1)
(3) Expanded Feats: Attack Specialization (Plasma Control) 3
(4) Communication 4 (radio, 1 mile)

60pp Total

_Motorcycle Mode_
*(49) Device 12:* Power Armor (Hard to lose); Feature: Restricted (to users with special armor links) [grants 60pp towards Powers]

(5) Morph 4 (into battlesuit; PF Metamorph)
(3) Leaping 3
(5) Protection 5 (Impervious bonus to armor suit only)
(5) Speed 5
(5) Force Field 5
(8) Super-Senses 8 [darkvision, direction sense, distance sense, infrared, radio, time sense, track 2]
(22) Plasma Control 5 (AP: Stun 5, 10pp; Power Mod: Range 1; PF Homing 1)
(3) Expanded Feats: Attack Specialization (Plasma Control) 3
(4) Communication 4 (radio, 1 mile)

60pp total

*DRAWBACK:*
Normal Identity 4

Abilities 16 + Skills 16 (64 Ranks) + Feats 15 + Powers 48+2 + Combat 34 + Saves 8 – Drawbacks -4 = 135pp

****

EDITS:
Reduced Toughness save by 1
Reduced Will Save by 1
Removed (1) Feature: Restricted (to users with special armor links) from Device pp
Added (1) Feature: Restricted (to users with special armor links) to total Device cost per mode
Added (PF: Homing 1) to Plasma Control in both modes


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2010)

FINAL (?) Review:

_*Shieldmaiden*_

*[16 pp] ABILITIES:*
(0) Str 10 0
(2) Dex 12 +1
(4) Con 14 +2
(4) Int 14 +2
(6) Wis 16 +3
(0) Cha 10 0 ok

*[34 pp] COMBAT:*
(14) Attack +7
(20) Defense +10 ok
Attacks:  Melee (+7), Ranged (+7), Plasma Control (+13)

*[10 pp] SAVES:*
(1) Toughness +8 (Con +2, Protection 5)
(3) Fort +5
(4) Reflex +5
(2) Wil +5 ok
but the toughness bonus would be paid as the Tough feat in the feat section

*[16 pp] SKILLS:* (2pp per 8 ranks) Acrobatics 8, Drive 8, Investigate 8, Notice 8, Profession: Officer 8, Search 8, Sense Motive 8, Survival 8 ok

*[15 pp] FEATS:*
Acrobatic Bluff 1, Benefit: Security Clearance 1, Elusive Target 1, Evasion 1, Equipment 2 (+5 armor suit with special links for device), Improved Block 1, Improved Disarm 1, Jack of All Trades 1, Precise Shot 1, Takedown Attack 2, Track 2, Weapon Bind 1 ok

_Power Armor Mode_
*[48 pp] Device 12:* Power Armor (Hard to lose) [grants 60pp towards Powers]

(5) Morph 4 (into motorcycle; PF Metamorph)
(3) Leaping 3
(5) Protection 5 (Impervious bonus to armor suit only)
(1) Speed 1
(10) Deflect 5 
(10) Enhanced Str +10
(8) Super-Senses 8 [darkvision, direction sense, distance sense, infrared, radio, time sense, track 2]
(10) Plasma Control 5
(3) Expanded Feats: Attack Specialization (Plasma Control) 3
(4) Communication 4 (radio, 1 mile)
(1) Feature: Restricted (to users with special armor links)

60pp Total

_Motorcycle Mode_
*(48) Device 12:* Power Armor (Hard to lose) [grants 60pp towards Powers]

(5) Morph 4 (into battlesuit; PF Metamorph)
(3) Leaping 3
(5) Protection 5 (Impervious bonus to armor suit only)
(5) Speed 5
(5) Force Field 5
(8) Super-Senses 8 [darkvision, direction sense, distance sense, infrared, radio, time sense, track 2]
(21) Plasma Control 5 (AP: Stun 5, 10pp; Power Mod: Range 1)
(3) Expanded Feats: Attack Specialization (Plasma Control) 3
(4) Communication 4 (radio, 1 mile)
(1) Feature: Restricted (to users with special armor links)

60pp total

*DRAWBACK:*
Normal Identity 4

Abilities 16 + Skills 16 (64 Ranks) + Feats 15 + Powers 48 + Combat 34 + Saves 10 – Drawbacks -4 = 135pp

****

Just describe your deflect power as a shield. No problem.

You only need the morph power, if you don't want others to see the connection in appearance between the armor and vehicle mode.

Restricted cost must be added to the Device cost and cannot be paid from the Device Points.

If you don't buy morph, this should be easy done.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 20, 2010)

Edits done, see bottom of post 148.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks good. Please copy it into your RG post. Do you want to get in the current fight, or can I introduce you a little bit later (being a PbP, the fight can take some time to resolve).


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2010)

Updated the IC thread.

Would everyone ok with me rolling your saves? I would give your the enemy save, too. So you could add the effect of your attack in your description (and I in my DM posts).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 20, 2010)

@WD: THANK GAWD!  I didn't know what I was going to do if I had to break it all down and start *again* lol

I don't mind being introduced later; it will give me time to present my back story.  My character is essentially a police detective testing a 'new' prototype battlesuit, making her like a Hyper-SWAT member.  The dark edge comes from her realization that 'normal' criminals can't touch her, and so she starts the drift down the dirty cop route knowing that she's got the Police backing her.   QV the movie Training Day and the TV serial The Shield for my influences.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> @WD: THANK GAWD!  I didn't know what I was going to do if I had to break it all down and start *again* lol
> 
> I don't mind being introduced later; it will give me time to present my back story.  My character is essentially a police detective testing a 'new' prototype battlesuit, making her like a Hyper-SWAT member.  The dark edge comes from her realization that 'normal' criminals can't touch her, and so she starts the drift down the dirty cop route knowing that she's got the Police backing her.   QV the movie Training Day and the TV serial The Shield for my influences.



You know you don't have to be a villain? I meant dark like in Batman, not in Punisher...
Pure Brick, the last hero among some villains...


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2010)

Final round summary is up. I rolled the toughness saves. Good for Chaos, not so good for Crucible...


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 20, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> You know you don't have to be a villain? I meant dark like in Batman, not in Punisher...
> Pure Brick, the last hero among some villains...



Heh, I misunderstood, then.  Given that we have a mad scientist, a hellfire demon witch and a dark angel, I just assumed everyone was evil... ish.  I thought Brick was a deliberate Light in the Darkness.  I can easily drop the dirty cop angle and just be a Detective who falls into this seedy bunch and tries to "keep them straight".

P.S. what program did you use to make the character sketches in the RG?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2010)

This:

fabrica_x

I love it for the animated feel. And having two 'good' characters would be better for the role-playing aspect I think.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 20, 2010)

It's a great program, but it's all in Spanish?  Is there an English translated one somewhere?  No comprende el Espanol.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2010)

Try the attachment, but I usually use try and error


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 20, 2010)

Aaah, how do you SAVE the creation?

I only see two options, Fechar and Reset.  I learned that 'Fechar' starts completely over... and I'm not keen on pressing 'Reset'.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2010)

It has no function for this. If you use windows, you can just the print button. Copy it in paint or something and save then.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 20, 2010)

Copy it in Paint?  Right-clicking doesn't give me an option to Copy.  Maybe you mean using hotkeys...?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2010)

In windows you have to hit the 'Print' button on your keyboard. Then you choose 'paste' in the paint menu. You should have a copy of your screen now. Cut out and paste the picture into a new file, then save it.

Sorry for the bad explanation. My programms are not in English. Maybe someone else can help?


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 21, 2010)

My keyboard doesn't have a 'Print' button.  Unless you mean maybe "Print Screen"?  Hmm... will try that.

[Edit] Son of a B.  It worked!  Now I have to re-do the character but shouldn't take long.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> It's a great program, but it's all in Spanish?  Is there an English translated one somewhere?  No comprende el Espanol.




It's actually Portuguese =P


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry, rather busy WE. I saw no HP expenditure from Crucible, but a posted action, what isn't possible while being stunned:



> Stunned: The character loses any dodge bonus to Defense, takes a –2 modifier to Defense, and cannot take actions other than reactions.




Fearsome Presence requires a Standard Action.

Sorry for slowing down the game, but I'm reluctant to either spend HP for a player, or deny it's use. If you use the HP, please include a toughness re-roll in your post.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 23, 2010)

Umm, dumb question.  How many Hero Points do I have?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 23, 2010)

Everyone starts with 1 + 1/each rank in the Luck feat.

I think each of you has 1 Hero point.

(p 121 in the 2nd Edition Core book)


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks, I thought I remember that there are ways to earn more too but I can look that up since I was just curious



Walking Dad said:


> Does Octavia deals further damage with the grapple? There are several options.



Hmm, okay I thought I was just maintaining the Choke-hold until the gang leader is unconscious.  I suppose I could cause unarmed attack damage too.
I wasn't considering any sort of Tactical Grid so I wasn't worried about positioning. I wasn't planning to throw him and I was assuming he is already pinned by the chain.  

Is there other options I am missing?  I re-read Chokehold again and it causes suffocation, I don't want to kill him just make him unconscious.

Also since the chain is doing the work and Octavia only needs one hand for it, could she attack with her Sceptre at someone else?  It seems reasonable, but she doesn't have Ambidexterity or anything so I figured the answer was no.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 23, 2010)

Octavia is grappling, using the chain. The chain is no minion with it's own actions. It is a tool that helps Octavia (says your build, the other would be possible, too).
But the chain gives her access to the Improved Grapple feat. Once pinned, you can use the other hand to perform other actions. *So yes, she can use her szepter.*

I asked about her altitude because of the possible actions of the other enemies.

BTW, it seems her total grapple bonus is only +4.
attack bonus (0) + Strength modifier (may use Dex 4) + Super-Strength modifier (0) + size modifier (0)
= 4.

Do I miss something? The grapple attack bonus is the same as your melle attack bonus, not of a specific weapon. (I would allow a bit rebuilding of your character after the fight, if you want. Sorry, I missed that part of the rules as I checked the sheet. The sheet lacks a grapple bonus entry.)


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 23, 2010)

I really need to read my own Char Sheet. LOL

Okay, I would like to carry out my original thought then.  Since we are waiting on others I can do a more meaningful post as well.  You okay with that?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 23, 2010)

Please see my above edit regarding grappling. Sorry again. If I misinterpret the rules, please tell me.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 23, 2010)

I think you are right, I only used a +4 on the rolled grapple from before.

This is my first time fighting with her and I really wasn't sure how some of this would work out.  Durzo was easier.

I would like to reconsider some of this stuff, and I never thought of the chain as a minion either.  For Spawn they kinda had a mind of their own.  After considering this combat and trying to actually use her, I see a few things I don't like.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 23, 2010)

If I got no answer for Crucible, I will decide tomorrow.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 24, 2010)

Are the rest of us waiting for Hero or can we go again?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2010)

Just go again.

And as ever:

If anyone has a question regarding the rules or my ruling, just ask here in this thread.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 24, 2010)

Okay, thanks.

If a hen and a half takes a day and a half to lay an egg and a half, how long does a rooster sitting on a doorknob take to squeeze all the seeds out of a pickle?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2010)

I found nothing about this in the rules. But I think he can take 10, but not 20


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 24, 2010)

Actually the answer to that question as I was told as a kid was:  A bicycle, because a vest has not sleeves. (Go figure, I don't know why.  Maybe because ice cream has no bones?  Dunno) 

WD;
Looking at modifying Octavia after this combat, this is what I have in mind:

Drop the chain from level 4 to 3, removing the following:
- Improved Grab
- Improved Grapple
- Grapple Finesse
- Improved Pin
- Choke-hold

Then take those 4 PP and make the Sceptre 3 into a Ring 3 (Hard To Lose) costing 12PP instead of 9PP as I originally planned.

That would leave 1PP left over for Elusive Target Feat.

I looked at a minion briefly and decided that would make things more complicated.  The above modifications would things a little easier instead.

What do you think?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2010)

Less grappling for some other goodies? No problem.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 25, 2010)

Copy that.  I will fix the RG sheet after this battle.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2010)

Still waiting for Crucible's actions.

BTW, I will have no internet access this weekend until Sunday evening.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 26, 2010)

WD;  You might want to ask KT his availability, I don't think he can post daily.  At least in the Star Wars game he GMs, he only advertised weekly updates.

_Edit: I cannot believe I wasted my 1000th post on this!  Dang I was saving it for something IC._


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 26, 2010)

Owned!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> WD;  You might want to ask KT his availability, I don't think he can post daily. ...




Alright. KnightTemplar, how often can you post a week?


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 26, 2010)

I am trying my best to post daily, but sometimes homework and work itself take up a bit of time. I try my best to update the other two games I DM twice a week. Probably updating two to three times a week is my absolute maximum. 

If the group wants to go faster, I can drop and go back to DMing the other two games I am running.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 27, 2010)

Also a good point... as I mentioned in other threads, I'm starting school very soon and I'm not sure what time I can commit atm.  For the next couple of weeks, virtually nil for sure.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2010)

I' would be ok with a slower game (players post once or twice a week). What about the other players?


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 27, 2010)

Faster is always better for me, but I am patient.  When KT and Hero are busy, we can wait.

I only brought it up, because I was aware of KT's issue and didn't think you were, WD.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Still waiting for Crucible's actions.
> 
> BTW, I will have no internet access this weekend until Sunday evening.




Got the action. Will post the round summary and then 'see' you again on Sunday.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 27, 2010)

No AoO? Doh!  I will need to swap something for those feats then, you could have brought that up when approving the character.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry, you are right, I missed your combat reflexes feat. But AoOs are only a option on p109 in the masterminds manual. (As combat reflexes is an optional feat in the same book.)


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 27, 2010)

Actually there are 3 feats that revolve around using AoOs for tactics that I picked.  With the 10ft reach is kind of integral to the build as it was the original version I based it on.

Those feats are:
Combat Reflexes: +1 AoO
Counter-Attack: Gain AoO against opponent that misses in Melee
Improved Opportunity: +4 on AoO

And also
Defensive Strike: +4 Attack vs. opponent that misses in melee.

I think when I looked these up that those Attack bonuses are allowed to break the Attack maximum based PL limit.  But I better be sure or all 4 of those feats are wasted.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry again. We could include AoO, but nI don't like combat grids for superhero games. And without them, AoOs are a bit difficult to use...


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 30, 2010)

WD;
No worries, I just need to retool some more after this encounter.  You are familiar with all of my M&M experience so this a learning process for me.  Taking those feats out and using the PP somewhere else would probably be best done after I have learned more from this current combat.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2010)

No problem. I somehow only looked for mechanically difficult feats and not for useless ones... my bad.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 30, 2010)

WD;  Confused, is Octavia still grappled or free?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry, she is free. I will edit the status now.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 31, 2010)

I will be out of town from  Thursday-Sunday, I might not have time to post tomorrow before I leave.  And Internet access might not be possible while I am gone.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Drop the chain from level 4 to 3, removing the following:
> - Improved Grab
> - Improved Grapple
> - Grapple Finesse
> ...



Okay, I made these changes.



perrinmiller said:


> Those feats are:
> Combat Reflexes: +1 AoO
> Counter-Attack: Gain AoO against opponent that misses in Melee
> Improved Opportunity: +4 on AoO
> ...



I dropped these feats, in favor or removing the drawback on Invisibility and then putting more points in Skills, to max out Escape Artist and put 2 more points in Stealth.  But before I am satisfied I want some opinions on this.

1. With Invisibility, do I really need 12 ranks in that skill, could easily drop it to 8 or 4 ranks to spend PP elsewhere.
2. Power Attack, I think I should drop this since I am using Deadly Aim instead.
3. Defensive Strike, maybe it is worth keeping, but attacking while Invisible... Dunno
4. Move-by-Attack, would probably be a better feat for her too.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 6, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> ...  But before I am satisfied I want some opinions on this.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Looks good and workable with the rules options (sorry again for the AoO confusion). I personally prefer Power Attack, as Deadly aim first reduces the effect, before giving it the potential to get higher:



			
				Warriors & Warlocks p.26 said:
			
		

> As an Alternate Power, Deadly Aim works at two-thirds the base attack’s rank.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=ooc] You know from experience, that  SHADOW agents are programmed with "the Umbral Protocol": if an agent  ever rebels against Overshadow, or is about to give information that  will compromise SHADOW (including failing to resist telepathic  interrogation), a toxin is released into the agent’s brain, and he dies  instantly.[/sblock



Really?  Maybe she doesn't know yet and she should interrogate them to find out. 

Also any other opinions on the other issues I raised on my character? Doesn't have to be WD's opinion either.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 8, 2010)

I have been a part of several of Walking Dead's RL RPG groups and, after having found out that he is GMing M&M 2e on Enworld, decided to ask for permission to join.

After much whining and begging, Walking Dad finallly caved in and gave me permission to join. 

So without much further ado, here is my character:
*Johann Schmidt, PhD*

Johann Schmidt is an assistant professor of history (specialisation: Nordic Mythology) at the University of Gotham. Originally from Germany, he accepted the job a few months ago and is still getting used to the States. 
While all his colleagues agree that he is a genius in his chosen area of expertise, he seems to have rather odd gaps when it comes to modern history (especially the last 60 years or so) and pop culture.

Johann seems to be in his late twenties, early thirties, is about 6'' tall, slim and rather fit. He has short blond hair and a few small scars on the left side of his face (mainly on the cheek and the chin). If tired he walks with a small limb (according to him a car accident in his youth).

[sblock] Johann Schmidt was born as Siegfried Freiherr von Wolfentann in the year 1884 in Eastern Prussia. He studied history at the University of Königsberg (Kaliningrad) and also joined the reserves as a lieutenant (as it was expected of a young Prussian noble). When the Great War broke out, Siegfried, who had just finished his PhD, volunteered immediately and was transfered to the Eastern Front with the 5th Regiment of Cuirassiers. During the war Siegfried was awarded several awards for bravery and was lightly wounded over half a dozen times. In January 1918, a Russian shell shattered his right leg and he had to be pulled out of active service. He was transferred to the military academy in Hanover and taught history there.[/sblock][sblock]
When the war ended, Siegfried (by now a Captain) was lucky enough to keep his position. Over the following years, Siegfried developed an ... unhealthy interest in Nordic mythology and rune magic and had contacts with elements of the Thule Society. When the NSDAP took over in 1933, Siegfried was immediately recruited by Himmler into the SS and played a part in the founding of the Ahnenerbe, a think tank on Germanic mythology and history.

While Siegfried originally was more than happy to follow the Nazis, he grew quite disillusionised over the next few years. Rampaging antisemitism and "adapting" history to fit Nazi ideology were constant points of discontent between him and Himmler. In early 1939, Siegfried withdrew from public and rumours reached the Sicherheitsdienst that he had contacted resistance groups (an unfounded rumour). A commado unit was sent out to silence him. A fire fight broke out in his mansion and a stray bullet hit an ancient urn. Siegfried has no recollection of what happened next. He remembers a bright light, heat and then nothing. When he recovered he found himself in the ruins of his home and almost 70 years had passed. He discovered that he was not entirely human anymore, that his youth had come back and that his shattered leg was almost complettely healed. In the back of his brain knowledge of words of power and runes of might was burning, knowledge that was not just theoretical anymore.

With a few magic tricks and some gold hidden in his cellar Siegfried created the identity of Johann Schmidt and decided to leave the country for good.

Siegfried thoroughly regrets what happened to Germany and the world after his disapperance and feels guilt about his cooperation with the regime. He is a bit concerned about someone finding out about his past. There are a few photos around, showing him on dig sites, in SS uniform standing next to Nazi grandees and of course there is his obituary, in which the Reich regrets the death of Standartenführer von Wolfentann, a victim of terrorist activity etc. It was published in several national newspapers and a few international science magazines ... and there are still copies around. Of course, he is 55 on the photo shown, but still recognizable if you remove the wrinkles and crow feet ...[/sblock]



*Abilities*
STR 12 Dex 14 Con 18 Int 20 Wis 12 Cha 12 

*Combat*
Att+4 (Ranged +8) Def+6 

*Saves*
Tough+4 Fort + 9 Ref+7 Will +6

*Feats*
Fearless, Ritualist, Attractive, Accurate Attack, Power Attack, Attack Focus: Ranged 4, Improved Initiative, Precise Shot, Eidetic Memory, Skill Mastery (Knowledge: History, Notice, Ride, Knowledge:Arcane)

*Skills*
Notice 12 (+13), Knowledge: Arcane 14 (+19), Languages 8 (German, English, Russian, French, Old Norse, Swedish, Icelandic, Latin, Ancient Greek), Ride 6 (+8), Knowledge: History 10 (+15), Knowledge: Archaeology 10 (+15), Knowledge: Anthropology 6 (+15), Concentration 6 (+10), Search 6 (+11), Sense Motive 6 (+7)

*Powers*
Super-Senses 4 (Darkvision, Detect Invisible)

Super-Senses 2 (Detect Magic: Skill check required: Knowledge:Arcane)

Immunity 12 (Aging, Life Support, Critical Hits)

Impervious Toughness 4

Magic 9 (Skill Check Required: Knowledge:Arcane)
Main: Spear of Asgard [Blast 9]
Alt: Heimdall's Brynne [Protection 5 (Impervious, Affect Others, Independent, Slow Fade 2)]
Alt: Wings of the Valkyrie [Flight 8 (Slow Fade 2)]
Alt: Loki's Mistletoe [Blast 6 (Penetrating)]
Alt: Wrath of the Aesir [Blast 6 (Area)]
Alt: Nidhöggr's Bite [Paralyze 6 (Range)]
Alt: Freya's Gentle Touch [Heal 9]
Alt: Hel's Kiss [Strike 9 (Vampiric)]
Alt: Loki's Whispers [Mind Control 6 (Conscious)]
Alt: Alberich's Cloak [Invisibility 8 (Area:Burst, Slow Fade 2, Independent)]


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 8, 2010)

Okay, I give up. I tried to put all the background text into one "spoiler" field. No matter how often I try to edit it, it also adds those blasted tags again and I end up with two segments


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2010)

*Johann Schmidt, PhD*

Johann Schmidt is an assistant professor of history (specialisation: Nordic Mythology) at the University of Gotham. Originally from Germany, he accepted the job a few months ago and is still getting used to the States. 
While all his colleagues agree that he is a genius in his chosen area of expertise, he seems to have rather odd gaps when it comes to modern history (especially the last 60 years or so) and pop culture.

Johann seems to be in his late twenties, early thirties, is about 6'' tall, slim and rather fit. He has short blond hair and a few small scars on the left side of his face (mainly on the cheek and the chin). If tired he walks with a small limb (according to him a car accident in his youth).

[sblock]Johann Schmidt was born as Siegfried Freiherr von Wolfentann in the year 1884 in Eastern Prussia. He studied history at the University of Königsberg (Kaliningrad) and also joined the reserves as a lieutenant (as it was expected of a young Prussian noble). When the Great War broke out, Siegfried, who had just finished his PhD, volunteered immediately and was transfered to the Eastern Front with the 5th Regiment of Cuirassiers. During the war Siegfried was awarded several awards for bravery and was lightly wounded over half a dozen times. In January 1918, a Russian shell shattered his right leg and he had to be pulled out of active service. He was transferred to the military academy in Hanover and taught history there.

When the war ended, Siegfried (by now a Captain) was lucky enough to keep his position. Over the following years, Siegfried developed an ... unhealthy interest in Nordic mythology and rune magic and had contacts with elements of the Thule Society. When the NSDAP took over in 1933, Siegfried was immediately recruited by Himmler into the SS and played a part in the founding of the Ahnenerbe, a think tank on Germanic mythology and history.

While Siegfried originally was more than happy to follow the Nazis, he grew quite disillusionised over the next few years. Rampaging antisemitism and "adapting" history to fit Nazi ideology were constant points of discontent between him and Himmler. In early 1939, Siegfried withdrew from public and rumours reached the Sicherheitsdienst that he had contacted resistance groups (an unfounded rumour). A commado unit was sent out to silence him. A fire fight broke out in his mansion and a stray bullet hit an ancient urn. Siegfried has no recollection of what happened next. He remembers a bright light, heat and then nothing. When he recovered he found himself in the ruins of his home and almost 70 years had passed. He discovered that he was not entirely human anymore, that his youth had come back and that his shattered leg was almost complettely healed. In the back of his brain knowledge of words of power and runes of might was burning, knowledge that was not just theoretical anymore.

With a few magic tricks and some gold hidden in his cellar Siegfried created the identity of Johann Schmidt and decided to leave the country for good.

Siegfried thoroughly regrets what happened to Germany and the world after his disapperance and feels guilt about his cooperation with the regime. He is a bit concerned about someone finding out about his past. There are a few photos around, showing him on dig sites, in SS uniform standing next to Nazi grandees and of course there is his obituary, in which the Reich regrets the death of Standartenführer von Wolfentann, a victim of terrorist activity etc. It was published in several national newspapers and a few international science magazines ... and there are still copies around. Of course, he is 55 on the photo shown, but still recognizable if you remove the wrinkles and crow feet ...
[/sblock]



*Abilities*
STR 12 Dex 14 Con 18 Int 20 Wis 12 Cha 12 

*Combat*
Att+4 (Ranged +8) Def+6 

*Saves*
Tough+4 Fort + 9 Ref+7 Will +6

*Feats*
Fearless, Ritualist, Attractive, Accurate Attack, Power Attack, Attack Focus: Ranged 4, Improved Initiative, Precise Shot, Eidetic Memory, Skill Mastery (Knowledge: History, Notice, Ride, Knowledge:Arcane)

*Skills*
Notice 12 (+13), Knowledge: Arcane 14 (+19), Languages 8 (German, English, Russian, French, Old Norse, Swedish, Icelandic, Latin, Ancient Greek), Ride 6 (+8), Knowledge: History 10 (+15), Knowledge: Archaeology 10 (+15), Knowledge: Anthropology 6 (+15), Concentration 6 (+10), Search 6 (+11), Sense Motive 6 (+7)

*Powers*
Super-Senses 4 (Darkvision, Detect Invisible)

Super-Senses 2 (Detect Magic: Skill check required: Knowledge:Arcane)

Immunity 12 (Aging, Life Support, Critical Hits)

Magic 9 (Skill Check Required: Knowledge:Arcane)
Main: Spear of Asgard [Blast 9]
Alt: Heimdall's Brynne [Protection 5 (Impervious, Affect Others, Independent, Slow Fade 2)]
Alt: Wings of the Valkyrie [Flight 8 (Slow Fade 2)]
Alt: Loki's Mistletoe [Blast 6 (Penetrating)]
Alt: Wrath of the Aesir [Blast 6 (Area)]
Alt: Nidhöggr's Bite [Paralyze 6 (Range)]
Alt: Freya's Gentle Touch [Heal 9]
Alt: Hel's Kiss [Strike 9 (Vampiric)]
Alt: Loki's Whispers [Mind Control 6 (Conscious)]
Alt: Alberich's Cloak [Invisibility 8 (Area:Burst, Slow Fade 2, Independent)]

Like this?


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 8, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice character! He'll be synergic with Dr. Kaltzov I think. _"Great minds think alike"_


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 9, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Nice character! He'll be synergic with Dr. Kaltzov I think. _"Great minds think alike"_




Hm ... maybe. But hearing a Russian accent might also trigger an old reflex and he'll start shooting ...


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 10, 2010)

It's getting crowded in here, assuming Herobizkit is still waiting to get into the show. 

WD, After thinking about my concept (and no one else has offered any opinions) I changed the Power Attack to Move-by Action.  Power Attack was mainly to use when Octavia was taking advantage of AoOs and getting that +4 Attack bonus with them. She is a mobility melee combatant and needs to stay our of reach of her opponents that can hit her back.  That's the one thing I learned from the first encounter, grappling is not her thing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2010)

PbP games are notorious for player shrinkage, so some more would be a good assurance. Bb is stiull very welcome ones he is back.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2010)

[MENTION=75826]Padreigh[/MENTION]: Please post your character sheet inth RG. The link is in the first post of this thread. I would also like to have a picture of your character. You could either link some appropriate or build your own here:
fabrica_x

If you have any question what your character could already know, just PM me.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> It's getting crowded in here, assuming Herobizkit is still waiting to get into the show.
> 
> WD, After thinking about my concept (and no one else has offered any opinions) I changed the Power Attack to Move-by Action.  Power Attack was mainly to use when Octavia was taking advantage of AoOs and getting that +4 Attack bonus with them. She is a mobility melee combatant and needs to stay our of reach of her opponents that can hit her back.  That's the one thing I learned from the first encounter, grappling is not her thing.




Sorry missed that. Yes, Move-by attack is more like her thing. Plus it allows you to fly down and then up after an attack.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 1, 2010)

What are we doing for communications between the party members?  I am assuming we have phones, maybe?

I didn't write anything down about any equipment, figuring that was only covering weapons and special gear.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 1, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc You can all have  cells, if wanted. Does Octavia checks the vehicles outside, or does she  try to get someone inside the building?




Thanks.

Actually she was checking for a way inside to avoid detection for Crucible later on.  AND she was getting a closer look at the vehicles.  So both.


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 3, 2010)

[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]: School's finally settled down for me.  I browsed the IC thread and it looks like people are... in but out?  I still have my character and a pic floating around these threads.  Would you like to add an additional player (me ), even perhaps for a "guest appearance"?


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 4, 2010)

LOL.  In our first combat encounter, I thought we were waiting for your turn, Herobizkit.

WD posted it was Hero's Turn and I thought he meant you.


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 4, 2010)

Maybe he did... that was months ago, hey?


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry for messing up 'Heroes' turn'. Herobizkit, I'm not sure how I could introduce your character right now... would you be interested to control an allied NPC in one of the next fights?


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 5, 2010)

Sure, it might give me a feel for how the system works.  If you have any specific notes for said NPC, please feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 5, 2010)

WD; No apologies necessary, if was my own misunderstanding and I got it the next turn and laughed at myself. 

BTW, I leave on a business trip for 4 days out of the country.  I should have Internet, but I might be short on time.  When I get back other RL issues will take away my gaming next weekend, so I might be scarce for the next 7 days.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 5, 2010)

HB, sure, no problem. Are you familiar with the DC universe?

PM, ok noted. Godspeed.


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 5, 2010)

WD: With the entire DC Universe, no, but I've watched all three seasons of Justice League, follow Smallville, and have access to the Internet.  What did you have in mind?


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 6, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> WD: With the entire DC Universe, no, but I've watched all three seasons of Justice League, follow Smallville, and have access to the Internet.  What did you have in mind?



Just sent you a PM. Please don't spoil it here.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 7, 2011)

And we go again. I will NPC Dr Chaos and Schmidt until their respective players are able to re-join us.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

[MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION] , are you still here? You will be needed soon.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 26, 2011)

Questions.

Is there a No Invis Field active? Or is that on the otherside of the portal?

Then, now that Chaos and Brick have gone, is it our turn again or is there another GM update coming?


----------



## Herobizkit (Jan 27, 2011)

I am still here, lurking about.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 27, 2011)

No Invis Field active is active on the other side of the portal. That's why it is listed with the beings on the other side.

Yes, there will be an update soon (lousy web connection yesterday).

Good you are still here Herobizkit. Did I already sent you the character sheet?


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 1, 2011)

I think you are all waiting on me.   I want to use a hero Point, to Time Stop Ragnarak.  Not sure if that's possible or how to roll it, though.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok, you have to choose one of your powers that logically could stunt the desired power.
Then you use Extra Effort to gain the alternate power feat for a limited time and choose the appropriate power for the effect you want.
You can avoid the fatigue from the extra effort by spending a HP.

In your case, the power most likely to be used for a 'Time Stop' is the divine blast from your ring.
Using extra effort, you have 15 PP to buy the new power. In your case I think you want Paralyze (MM p 95), maybe with a range extra.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 1, 2011)

OK, I think I got it, thanks.  I was thinking Blind at first but wasn't happy with that idea.  Knowing the PP business is what I needed to figure it out.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 1, 2011)

Not sure I did that right, but I used the Hero Point to alter the ring's effect to paralyze.  If I used all the PP from the ring, then I don't think she can actually hit with it since the ring provides the accuracy.

If that's not right, or if someone else has a tip to improve what I did, let me know.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 1, 2011)

You could also only use 10 PP (the blast part) for a Paralyze 5 effect (still touch range).


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 1, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ranged would be paralyze 3. But you  could use your move-by action feat to deliver a paralyze 5 variant at  touch range.



I edited it to do this.  Need to keep Paralyze 5 to have any chance of success, methinks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 1, 2011)

jkason said:


> Brick swears under his breath as he gets no signal  in the room. As the others work to take on the opposition, Brick jumps  for the closest exit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The rules for damaging objects are in the core rules, p 166 & 167.

Basically you try to break it with a Str check (+4 in Brick's case, including super strength) as a full round action, or make a normal attack.

Please say which variant you want to try.

We don't play with the (optional) AoO rules from the Mastermind's Manual.


----------



## jkason (Feb 1, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> The rules for damaging objects are in the core rules, p 166 & 167.
> 
> Basically you try to break it with a Str check (+4 in Brick's case, including super strength) as a full round action, or make a normal attack.
> 
> Please say which variant you want to try.












*OOC:*


 I read the rules; I just found them a bit confusing, I guess. The section that explicitly mentioned knocking down a door as an example (about breaking objects in-hand) seemed to indicate that it was a straight str mod vs. toughness without rolling, which seemed to be an auto-fail for Brick. If that's not the case, seems like an attack is more likely to succeed (since that's at +9 instead of just +4), so let's go with that. I'll add a roll after posting.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, door got a 23. It is damaged but still holds...


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 2, 2011)

Waiting for Octavia's and Crucible's actions.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry, work's kicking my butt today and I have 4 characters to update.  I will try when I get home.


----------



## Herobizkit (Feb 3, 2011)

[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]: Actually, no, I haven't received any character sheet from you.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 3, 2011)

You got PM.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 3, 2011)

[MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION], I am delaying until after you go so I can try to help.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2011)

I will update the game once Invisible Castle is back. I hate doing many rolls with the forum roller as a DM.

[MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION] -  The signal is sent. Your character will arrive after next round (crashing through the ceiling, if you like).


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 10, 2011)

CoyoteCode Dice Roller v. 2.0

Here's another on-line dice roller.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 10, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> You will have 1 remaining HP. I started  to list totals, not bonuses to avoid confusion. Will you please roll the  new toughness save yourself? We need to determine if you are still  stunned. Or did you only want to cancel the stunned, but keep the  staggered result?



OK, I barely know what I am doing.

I guess I am using the HP to keep from being disabled and staggered, that's the better option.  That leaves here stunned for one round?  If so then she doesn't really have an action this round then and I can go back and edit that out.

I rolled toughness again: Toughness: 1D20+7 = [12]+7 = 19, think it failed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes, no action for this round, unless you spend your last HP to ignore stun. But I would keep the last point to re-roll very bad saves.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 10, 2011)

No I will save the last one for a get out of jail free card. 

I edited my IC post and saved the original for next round, assuming the situation is not drastically different I will follow that plan.


----------



## Herobizkit (Feb 10, 2011)

Looking forward to the dramatic appearance.  Is there something specific I should be doing other than "showing up"?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2011)

Kick Ragnarok's butt


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 11, 2011)

Can Octavia make it past Ragnarok into the room?  Also it looks like I gained another HP.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 11, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Can Octavia make it past Ragnarok into the room?  Also it looks like I gained another HP.



Sorry, forgot to subtract the HP. She is already with them in the hallway, knocked away from the lab by Ragnarok's last blow.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 11, 2011)

knightemplar said:


> If I need to still roll the HP for the stun and staggered result, I rolled a 27.
> 
> If I can act, I will still try to launch the snare against Ragnarok for a 25.
> 
> ...




[MENTION=56260]knightemplar[/MENTION]

I will use this information to edit the above post.

Please edit your post with your actions for round 9.

also, please include an action description on further die roles (toughness save, snare. etc.)


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 11, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> She is already with them in the hallway, knocked away from the lab by Ragnarok's last blow.



I get that, but I was asking if she can make it by him back into the room.

Or is the godling blocking the doorway and she is stuck?  What's in the other direction in that case?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 11, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> I get that, but I was asking if she can make it by him back into the room.
> 
> Or is the godling blocking the doorway and she is stuck?  What's in the other direction in that case?




Oops, sorry. No he followed brick and isn't blocking your way back to the lab.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks.  I will copy my previous post from before then as it seems to still be valid.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 18, 2011)

Umm, how did Octavia get hit to be bruised 2 and stunned?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 18, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Umm, how did Octavia get hit to be bruised 2 and stunned?




Oops, sorry, that belongs to Chaos.

Fixed!


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 19, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"I'll have done it quickerr with a scrrewdrriverr!"* says Chaos before shooting another gravitic pulse to the machine.
> 
> Taking 10 for that.



Hey VV, the machine is already broken.


----------



## jkason (Mar 2, 2011)

Out of town tomorrow through Sunday with unknown internet access. Feel free to NPC if needed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2011)

jkason said:


> Out of town tomorrow through Sunday with unknown internet access. Feel free to NPC if needed.




Noted. Godspeed!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi, sorry for my silence in the IC thread.

As you might have suspect, Ragnarok was the final fight of this adventure. I had really fun and you all were great players. As the current situation gives your characters not many options anyway, I will make a big (ok, no sooo big, I'm not good at really long ones) post that wraps up the adventure and tells your characters 'future'.

Who of you is interested in a *follow up campaign* and who would like to *keep their characters* (no worries their will be a power up (PP for solving this adventure))*?*

I will make the last IC post after getting an answer from everyone (it will affect the post).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm, as always, interested in keeping playing. However, I might roll another character =)


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 6, 2011)

Sure I am in.  Not sure about Octavia though, but I don't have any other ideas either. 

If this were D&D it would beneficial to sit down and determine who is filling what roles in the group.  But with superheroes, I don't have a clue how that translates.  I think Octavia is filling a unique roll, but perhaps a little bit weak on combat power.  Dunno really.


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 6, 2011)

I am going to have to pass. Work and classes are taking all of my time right now. Thanks for the game guys.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 7, 2011)

Ok, just need an answer from [MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION] then.

[MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION] , are you interested in my new game?

---

All, I want to adapt (with some small changes) the *Necessary Evil* campaign (Savage Worlds) to M&M 2nd.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 7, 2011)

Is that a D&D campaign or is Savage Worlds the name of the Rules Set?

I think even if I stick with Octavia, I need to do some adjustments again.  Skills are okay, but the combat thing appears to only suited to taking out minions and very one dimensional.  

Or is that just my impression from the last fight?

Anyway, I think having the chain and the ring are a little redundant.  Partially since I based the build entirely on a 3.5ed character to start with.

Anyway, I will think about taking off the chain and look at reallocating PP based on the new ones were going to get as well.  Open to ideas, too.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 7, 2011)

Savage Worlds is the Rule Set and it is a Supers campaign.



> *Necessary Evil: Explorers Edition*
> 
> When all the super heroes of the world are blown to kingdom come by an army of invading aliens who will save the day? Evil…
> The only forces left to take on   the alien menace are the crafty and self serving super villains!
> ...



I had a plan how your old characters shall enter this campaign, but there isn't anything wrong with a fresh start 

jkason, there are also explanations how a surviving hero could end up joining the villains.

knightemplar, sad to see you go, but thanks for great gaming!

Voda Vosa, either keeping Chaos or making a new character would be perfectly fine.

perrinmiller, Invisibility can become troublesome. Deadly Aim and Autofire are both weaker against main villains and anyone with high levels of Impervious Toughness. Another attack or ranks in penetrating can help.

I will also use my ideas from this thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...signing-m-m-2nd-revised-pathfinder-style.html

Everyone who wants to make a new character:

I would suggest to take a long look at the archetypes in the core book (or instant superheroes if you have it).
A simpler build can give a better feel for the characters actual abilities and maybe gives even more opportunity to make the character unique through roleplaying.

Brick was a bit complicated variant of the Power House (replacing Str and con with more ranks in strike and super-str)
Chaos was a gadgeteer.
ShieldMaiden a Power Suit with a transform extra.
Octavia was more difficult to define...

I would also advice to try less to avoid the cost of combat stats. Specializing in specific attacks can be fine, but also can lead to some wonky things.
The following campaign will also give you more PP to spare.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 7, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> perrinmiller, Invisibility can become troublesome.
> 
> Another attack or ranks in penetrating can help.



If it isn't too much trouble, can you explain?

Invis troublesome? Or is that for you as GM?

I get penetrating, I was thinking of beefing up the one attack I am keeping.  Are you suggesting that I should take a 2nd attack that is different or redesign the primary attack as something else?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 7, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> If it isn't too much trouble, can you explain?
> 
> Invis troublesome? Or is that for you as GM?



Yes.
I have to make 1 extra roll for each attack (50% miss chance).
Also notice (hear) hear check for everyone in 30 5 ft to notice Octavia's presence. If she is holding still it is a DC 50 roll to get her 'square'.

This causes me to direct all attacks from danger appropriate for the group on one less group member.

I still think it is a classic power and I should allow it, but I hope you can see my difficulties.

Only standard visual and/or no reduction for acute senses range would make it much easier for me 



> I get penetrating, I was thinking of beefing up the one attack I am  keeping.  Are you suggesting that I should take a 2nd attack that is  different or redesign the primary attack as something else?



The option to not use deadly aim but have a higher base damage would be perfectly fine. I also reduce the effectiveness of Improved Toughness in my houserules.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 7, 2011)

I see your point.  I was aware that while invisible, she is pretty much letting others take all the risk.

I need to re-look at her concept in general and take a look at the archetypes and see if something better comes to mind.  The original character I based Octavia on is alive in another game (PF now) and is much more fun as an evil character on a site without worrying about language restrictions.  

Octavia is having trouble being a watered down version trying to be more lawful neutral.  

Assuming Jkason and Herobizkit are still in, are you going to try recruiting 1-2 more?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, I would like to have 4-5 players.

I will start a recruiting thread once it is clear how many more players are needed.
Hope their will be still some interest, as 3rd edition has been already released.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 7, 2011)

I would like to be in.  I'm largely unfamiliar with the ruleset - do I have to re-create the concept from scratch using Savage Worlds rules?  (Note it took me, like, two months to finalize the point buy for my first attempt.)


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 7, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> ...
> 
> All, I want to adapt (with some small changes) the *Necessary Evil* campaign (Savage Worlds) to M&M 2nd.







Herobizkit said:


> I would like to be in.  I'm largely unfamiliar with the ruleset - do I have to re-create the concept from scratch using Savage Worlds rules?  (Note it took me, like, two months to finalize the point buy for my first attempt.)




No, we will stay M&M 2nd, but I thought to use maybe a higher PL...
I will wait and see what the others are interested in.

Just waiting for [MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION] 's answer. I think he will be back soon.


----------



## jkason (Mar 8, 2011)

Apologies. I picked up a nasty chest cold during my trip, which has made focusing a real challenge. Trying to catch up now.

I like Brick, but I have to say I'm not sure I'm up for an evil game, myself. It's interesting in concept, and I think most folks' concepts lend themselves to it as a natural outgrowth of this game, but I don't know that it's for me. I had trouble getting my head around it when I tried it in VV's evil game, and I think in the end it might be it's just not my 'thing,' as it were. 

Oddly enough, I just created a morally ambiguous character for your other game. If it makes sense, though, playing a 'spoiler' in a heroic game is a bit different to me than a game full of that kind of character?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 8, 2011)

Small spoiler:

In a world overrun by hostile aliens, everyone who fights them is 'good'. The campaign even assumes/encourages that the characters start to like the new role and the support of the people enough to, at the end, maybe become the new heroes of the world.

I would like the characters to be surviving heroes and pretty thieves and robbers, not innocent-killing maniacs.

Could you wrap your head around this, jkason? If not, it is fine, too. I cannot force everyone into the campaign, but I would miss my one true hero in the group.


----------



## jkason (Mar 8, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Small spoiler:
> 
> In a world overrun by hostile aliens, everyone who fights them is 'good'. The campaign even assumes/encourages that the characters start to like the new role and the support of the people enough to, at the end, maybe become the new heroes of the world.
> 
> ...




Sounds like a more redemptive arc than I originally assumed, so I could give it a shot, sure.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 8, 2011)

To that end, I could reprise my 'dirty cop' role, and could even have helped one of the PC's 'operate' until they're forced to WORK together...


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2011)

So, with everyone but kightemplar wanting to continue I got 4 players.

Now you have just to decide who wants to keep their characters (at least in name and background).
Once I have your answers, I can post the wrap up of the old game and a new ooc/recruiting thread for the new one (would like to bring in 1-2 more players).


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 9, 2011)

I think Octavia's personality and most of her background is fine.  If she were to go evil, it is hard to do that justice with the PG rating at EnW.  I have thought about her build some and I am still happy with the scouting type role, but will take into consideration some of the suggestions WD put forth.

Perhaps there are some support powers to help boost the others that she can take (something functioning like bardic music, maybe).


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> ...
> 
> Perhaps there are some support powers to help boost the others that she can take (something functioning like bardic music, maybe).




You can take the Inspire feat or the Boost / Luck Control powers for this. I will also disallow the 'Close Range' power feat for concealment/invisibility.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 9, 2011)

Actually I thought about helping you out on that one, WD.  I was going to add in the drawback to make her visible when attacking (like in D&D).  I think that makes it 8PP with Invis 2 (8pp), Acute Senses (+1), Cannot use when attacking (-1).  Would that be a good compromise, or do still want to ban Acute Senses too?


----------



## jkason (Mar 9, 2011)

I think Brick's a decent concept, and his background should still work pretty well in the new setting. With the minion stuff we encountered, I can see I want to tweak a bit there, but otherwise I think he should translate all right.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Actually I thought about helping you out on that one, WD.  I was going to add in the drawback to make her visible when attacking (like in D&D).  I think that makes it 8PP with Invis 2 (8pp), Acute Senses (+1), Cannot use when attacking (-1).  Would that be a good compromise, or do still want to ban Acute Senses too?



Still banned, but I will not usually roll for them outside of combat. Deal? 
Passive is actually worth 2 points. 



jkason said:


> I think Brick's a decent concept, and his background should still work pretty well in the new setting. With the minion stuff we encountered, I can see I want to tweak a bit there, but otherwise I think he should translate all right.



The takedown feat and maybe a 'shock-wave ground-pound' attack should take care of it.

(I will also try to re-calculate your character with less strike+ and more enhanced strength.)


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2011)

[sblock=Brick variant]*
PL:* 9 (135pp) 

*Abilities:* STR: 28/10 (+0) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 28/10 (+0) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 13 (+1) CHA: 14 (+2) 

*Skills:* Intimidate 8 (+10), Drive 1 (+3), Notice 3 (+4) 

*Feats:*  Attack Focus (melee) 9, Attack Specialization (Heavy Pistol) 2,  Chokehold, Diehard, Fast Overrun,  Improved Block 1, Improved Crit  (Strike) 2, Improved Grab, Improved Grapple, Improved Overrun, Improved  Pin, Interpose, Power Attack, Startle, Stunning Attack, Takedown, Equipment 5

*Powers:* Enhanced Trait (Str) 18 (18 PP), Enhanced Trait (Con) 18 (18 PP), Leaping 4 (4 PP), Protection 1  (Impervious 10) (11 PP), Penetrating on Str (9 PP), Super-Strength 4  (8 PP)
AP for Str: Shockwave (1 PP)

*Combat:* Attack +0 (+4 Heavy Pistol, +9 Strike, +13 Grapple), Defense 18 (Tradeoff: Toughness), Init +2

*Saves:* Toughness +10 (Impervious, Tradeoff: Defense) Fortitude +9 Reflex +2 Will +1

*Equipment:*  Binoculars (1ep), Cell Phone (1ep), Commlink (1ep), Flash Goggles  (1ep), Flashlight (1ep), Gas Mask (1ep), Vehicle: Motorcycle (9ep),  Heavy Pistol (8ep) (Stun Ammo (1ep) )

Abilities 11 + Skills 3 (12 Ranks) + Feats 31 + Powers 67 + Combat 16 + Saves 0 = 129pp

Immovability is no longer needed (Knockback becomes a complication)

6PP remaining. I would increase Will and Reflex with them.[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 9, 2011)

It's been soooo long - could you check out my character and see if any tweaks are necessary?  I remember she's basically a transforming power armor with a plasma weapon and an "energy shield" for Defense.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 9, 2011)

I think I already stated that I was going for another thing yes?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2011)

Wrap-up is posted in the old IC.

And here is the link to the new OOC/Recruiting Thread. Please check in!

M&M 2nd: Recruiting for "Necessary Evil"


----------

